# Tebe



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ti rimando la bovina..se non sai esprimere cio che senti è un tuo problema,anche miciolidia,simy,e rosa 3 hanno capito quello che ho capito io...e non solo loro...!Hai avuto un' uscita pessima... a dire il vero non è la prima volta...anche all'epoca di toy nei confronti di simy lasciasti molto a desiderare....!Chiudere la discussione è un segnale deciso del tuo disagio...sei una delusione!Ripeto:far volontariato non ti mette in una posizione di conoscenza maggiore...credimi non hai nulla da insegnarmi!!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe ti rimando la bovina..se non sai esprimere cio che senti è un tuo problema,anche miciolidia,simy,e rosa 3 hanno capito quello che ho capito io...e non solo loro...!Hai avuto un' uscita pessima... a dire il vero non è la prima volta...anche all'epoca di toy nei confronti di simy lasciasti molto a desiderare....!Chiudere la discussione è un segnale deciso del tuo disagio...sei una delusione!Ripeto:far volontariato non ti mette in una posizione di conoscenza maggiore...credimi non hai nulla da insegnarmi!!!




Spero che in questo 3D rispondano, se risponderanno le dirette persone interessate. Questo perchè se ci deve essere un chiarimento, in questa maniera ci sarà, altrimenti mi sa che è probabile che succeda quello che sempre accade.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*No*

No, qui puo rispondere chiunque,e con tebe non ho nulla da chiarire..si commenta da sola!!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe ti rimando la bovina..se non sai esprimere cio che senti è un tuo problema,anche miciolidia,simy,e rosa 3 hanno capito quello che ho capito io...e non solo loro...!Hai avuto un' uscita pessima... a dire il vero non è la prima volta...anche all'epoca di toy nei confronti di simy lasciasti molto a desiderare....!Chiudere la discussione è un segnale deciso del tuo disagio...sei una delusione!Ripeto:far volontariato non ti mette in una posizione di conoscenza maggiore...credimi non hai nulla da insegnarmi!!!




avete perso il senso delle cose..scrivete troppo..e prendete cantonate.io sto con Tebe.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

E sti cazzi lothar, mi hai rotto le palle anche tu a dire il vero!dovresti essere un esempio di saggezza e sei tutt'altro..piantala!!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sti cazzi lothar, mi hai rotto le palle anche tu a dire il vero!dovresti essere un esempio di saggezza e sei tutt'altro..piantala!!



saggezza io??non  mi conosci.ma ripeto..avete passato il limite..sembrate delle serve....


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe è una donna intelligente. Pur essendo certo che saprebbe districarsi benissimo in certe assurde e ridicole discusioni, spero sappia come evitare questa idiozia.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *avete perso il senso delle cose..*scrivete troppo..e prendete cantonate.io sto con Tebe.


credo che sia la prima volta che ti quoto.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Io al posto tuo mi preoccuperei di altro...quello che sembra a te sinceramente non mi interessa per niente!!Vai con dio!!


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

dateci un taglio.


per attrezzature adeguate, rivolgersi in sartoria.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Il limite è stata superato da altri stavolta....!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Trasparenza*

Per me la storia è chiusa..ho detto a tebe quel che pensavo punto!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il limite è stata superato da altri stavolta....!!


oscuro, basta.
l'ho già detto più volte ma a quanto pare molti ti trovano semplicemente "diretto e sincero" ma a me in questi casi sembri solo in cerca di polemica esasperata .
si finisce per non sapere più da che cosa ci è partiti con il rischio di stravolgere concetti che prima erano piuttosto chiari


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che sia la prima volta che ti quoto.


grazie Mini...ma sai che a  scrivere troppo succede????io oggi ho scritto 3 righe alle 16:30,sono tornato ,solo per leggere due minuti,un'ora dopo..be'30 pagine avevano scritto..ti rendi conto???e' follia pura..


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il limite è stata superato da altri stavolta....!!


*NON ENTRO NEL MERITO DELLA POLEMICA, MI RIFIUTO DI CAPIRLA. 
NON SONO UN'AMANTE DELLA LANA CAPRINA. *
io ti consiglierei, sommessamente, in punta di piedi, come se fossi tuo padre,
ma con un po' di autorità,
di darci un taglio e di ritirarti in buon ordine.
Ho visto l'altro thread e ho letto una parola terribile.
Se non sapete di cosa state parlando prendete l'auto, parcheggiate
davanti all'ospedale e fatevi un giretto in un reparto terminali, capirete
tutta l'insulsaggine di quella ridicola tiritera che non vale manco la pena di leggere. 
OK ? 
*BASTA
*


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Ao ma basta cosa ma chi cazzo ti credi di essere anche tu?Ma piantala anche tu...intervieni solo per rompere i coglioni...!Tu sei un'altra che incomincia a darmi seriamente fastidio vedi di starmi alla larga e basta dillo a casa tua...non a me!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Trasparenza*

Allora ascolta anche tu,vedi di PIANTARLA DI ROMPERE I GOGLIONI ALLE DONNE IN PVT.... E NON TI DICO QUESTo DA FIGLIO INTESI?Cerca di capire.....!!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> *NON ENTRO NEL MERITO DELLA POLEMICA, MI RIFIUTO DI CAPIRLA.
> NON SONO UN'AMANTE DELLA LANA CAPRINA. *
> io ti consiglierei, sommessamente, in punta di piedi, come se fossi tuo padre,
> ma con un po' di autorità,
> ...


ma deve ben scaldare la sedia no????adesso scrive tutta la sera!!!!

BASTA OSCURO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hai rotto il c.....o!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ao ma basta cosa ma chi cazzo ti credi di essere anche tu?Ma piantala anche tu...intervieni solo per rompere i coglioni...!Tu sei un'altra che incomincia a darmi seriamente fastidio vedi di starmi alla larga e basta dillo a casa tua...non a me!!



tu dovresti avere l'accortezza di NON utilizzare questo forum come uno sfogatoio.
Intanto usa un termine più adeguato con il sottoscritto, non siamo compari
e non siamo amici. 
e ti dico BASTA come e quanto voglio . ma chi ti credi di essere, Dio ? 
Il perchè del tuo livore è un vero mistero, il consiglio finale è questo:
spegni il computer. 
Stai facendo una figura miserrima (*) con tutti ma soprattutto con
una persona , che è alle prese con una malattia gravissima.
Spento il pc, fatti una bella corsetta nell'aria pura. 
Vedrai, sarà salutare.

(*) per la traduzione del termine, consiglio un vocabolario.
tu conosci solo il turpiloquio.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

A casa mia faccio il cazzo che mi pare...e tu cosa fai dalla mattina alla sera imbecille?


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ao ma basta cosa ma *chi cazzo ti credi di essere anche tu*?Ma piantala anche tu...intervieni solo per rompere i coglioni...!Tu sei un'altra che incomincia a darmi seriamente fastidio vedi di starmi alla larga e basta dillo a casa tua...non a me!!


non è che *credo*, *sono* me stessa


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe ti rimando la bovina..se non sai esprimere cio che senti è un tuo problema,anche miciolidia,simy,e rosa 3 hanno capito quello che ho capito io...e non solo loro...!Hai avuto un' uscita pessima... a dire il vero non è la prima volta...anche all'epoca di toy nei confronti di simy lasciasti molto a desiderare....!Chiudere la discussione è un segnale deciso del tuo disagio...sei una delusione!Ripeto:far volontariato non ti mette in una posizione di conoscenza maggiore...credimi non hai nulla da insegnarmi!!!



Ma smettila di fare polemica per niente ....
se ha chiuso è perchè è stato travisato gran parte di ció che ha scritto.....
Non disagio ..... 


Ma dimmi te se una persona deve essere screditata per un esempio...
e meno male che c'è confronto , dialogo.... tutto uguale alla vita reale ....

Non era un uscita pessima era un esempio ma cerchiamo un pó di essere più
disponibili verso gli altri....
e prima di attaccare se non è chiaro chiediamo delucidazioni...

Io non credo che una malata di cancro voglia in qualche modo sminuire la stessa malattia e che cavolo ....


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A casa mia faccio il cazzo che mi pare...e tu cosa fai dalla mattina alla sera imbecille?


chiamate il 118....ahilui !


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*TRASPARENZA*

Io ti consiglierei di sparire..prima di beccarti qualcosa di più serio... visto cosa stai scrivedno in pvt...non ti scriverò per la terza volta questo!Ti brucia il culo perche nessuno ti si fila???Vedi di smammare cretino!E lascia in pace utenti che non vogliono aver ache fare nulla con te!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Luna pina*

Si discuteva di altro....leggi bene!!!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti consiglierei di sparire..prima di beccarti qualcosa di più serio... visto cosa stai scrivedno in pvt...non ti scriverò per la terza volta questo!Ti brucia il culo perche nessuno ti si fila???Vedi di smammare cretino!E lascia in pace utenti che non vogliono aver ache fare nulla con te!!!


ascoltami...tutti ti stanno dicendo la stessa cosa...siamo tutti cretini???il vero uomo ammette un'errore,si scusa e finisce li'..io faccio cosi'.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

e allora ciò che sei non mi piace stai alla larga!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma smettila di fare polemica per niente ....
> se ha chiuso è perchè è stato travisato gran parte di ció che ha scritto.....
> Non disagio .....
> 
> ...


Infatti scrissi che, sarebbe stato bello che le persone interessate potessero chiarirsi.


Ma un'altra cosa vorrei scrivere, oscuro è incazzato, ma voi ci marciate davvero sopra, e non fate nemmeno voi una bella figura.

Lunapiena quest'ultima non è diretta a te. 

A domani


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

e chi davvero rispetta come dice questa malattia faccia subito silenzio perché leggerla buttata così tra un insulto e l'altro è una vergogna


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

tutti chi?ahhh ma leggi quelli che scrivono altro imbecille..sei ridicolo....sei un povero cretino!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

I tuoi interventi sono una vergogna!Non hai neanceh letto...ma dove l'appoggi sta prosopopea?


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti consiglierei di sparire..prima di beccarti qualcosa di più serio... *visto cosa stai scrivedno in pvt...non ti scriverò per la terza volta questo!Ti brucia il culo perche nessuno ti si fila*???Vedi di smammare cretino!E lascia in pace utenti che non vogliono aver ache fare nulla con te!!!


ma , veramente le figure penose le stai facendo tu, per il momento.
Che pena infinita che fai ! 

Fammi un pochino vedere che cosa ho scritto in privato.
Scrivi qui sotto....dai....vediamo un po' che cosa hai scoperto
ficcandoti il ditino nel naso come ai tempi della prima elementare.
Povera persona , che essere deteriore (*)
e inutile.
Tipico abuso di internet.
Spegni, che ci fai più bella figura.
sei il tipico essere che scrive perchè ha 5 dita e una linea adsl. 




(*) verifica sempre nel vocabolario on line,
il tuo è limitato a non più di 30 parole in croce.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi davvero rispetta come dice questa malattia faccia subito silenzio perché leggerla buttata così tra un insulto e l'altro è una vergogna



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Non sono incazzato....a questi signori brucia qualcos'altro!!


----------



## passante (17 Settembre 2012)

va ben. io me ne vado in finlandia. ci vediamo tra qualche tempo. :sic:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> ma , veramente le figure penose le stai facendo tu, per il momento.
> Che pena infinita che fai !
> 
> Fammi un pochino vedere che cosa ho scritto in privato.
> ...



No Tras...ignoriamolo..da ora stiamo in silenzio..forza!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Trasparenza*

Ma tu qui cosa ci fai?Diccelo un pò,,,forse in privato hai rotto il cazzo alla persona sbagliata sai...allora spegni il computer...dovrebbe convenire a te...!!


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono incazzato....a questi signori brucia qualcos'altro!!


bruciati tu, con una latta di benzina e un cerino, 
ESSERE INUTILE .
poveraccio....


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Si stai in silenzio imbecille....come all'asilo..ti ho messo all'angolo come spesso ti succede....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> va ben. io me ne vado in finlandia. ci vediamo tra qualche tempo. :sic:


divertiti , un bacio passy


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

IO VE LO DICEVO CHE ERA UN COGLIONE TOTALE :mexican:

CIAO A TUTTI


----------



## fightclub (17 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> avete perso il senso delle cose..scrivete troppo..e prendete cantonate.io sto con Tebe.


io non condivido le vostre scelte (lothar e tebe) ma almeno siete coerenti


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si stai in silenzio imbecille....come all'asilo..ti ho messo all'angolo come spesso ti succede....!!:rotfl:


BRAVo, riditela da solo.
Sei da reparto psichiatria.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Trasparenza*

Con tutto le buche che prendi l'inutile dovresti essere tu o no?vuoi che aggiungo altro?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Chaeater*

Buona sera!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> IO VE LO DICEVO CHE ERA UN COGLIONE TOTALE :mexican:
> 
> CIAO A TUTTI


ciao Grande Cheat..allora che mi dici??Sannino gia' a casa, per Gasperini..follia pura...ahhahah,l'anno scorso fece la ns fortuna..Pioli e'un grnde,ieri con due cambi ha vinto....e ciao Zeman


----------



## lothar57 (17 Settembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> io non condivido le vostre scelte (lothar e tebe) ma almeno siete coerenti


ciao Fight....grazie per....l'onore dell armi!!!


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

è pronta la pala, ora un po' di olio di gomito.

Fatti una bella fossa e sparisci, va', 
*oscuro- ottenebrato*  o come cazzo ti chiami,
hai abusato abbastanza
della pazienza di centinaia di persone.

_pussa via ! _


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

> Intanto Dammi non difendermi grazie, ho un età e un esperienza che mi permettono di fare da sola.


Scusa se mi sono permessa. 


Ho ritenuto e con me altr, che non citi, che il termine " cagna " fosse eccessivo.



é evidente dal tono che usi che la *mia* difesa ti abbia infastidito.


Ne trarrò insegnamento.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Grande Cheat..allora che mi dici??Sannino gia' a casa, per Gasperini..follia pura...ahhahah,l'anno scorso fece la ns fortuna..Pioli e'un grnde,ieri con due cambi ha vinto....e ciao Zeman


al momento sono calcisticamente devastato...parliamo d'altro


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*TraSPARENZA*

Ma quanto mi invidi?ma cosa fai?Perchè dai fastidio alle donne sul forum?perchè?:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si discuteva di altro....leggi bene!!!



Hai dimenticato la "e" ...
leggi bene..
era voluto


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Dai*

Dai luna che hai capito a cosa mi riferivo!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato la "e" ...
> leggi bene..
> era voluto


Ciao zia pina...cipollinaaaaaaaa

[video=youtube;dCiDvC0Vdvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCiDvC0Vdvg[/video]


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao zia pina...cipollinaaaaaaaa
> 
> [video=youtube;dCiDvC0Vdvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCiDvC0Vdvg[/video]


ossignur, luna scappa:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> al momento sono calcisticamente devastato...parliamo d'altro



di..gnocca  allora...come va??stai buonino o''agisci''?????


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2012)

Bel thread.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*joey*

Ti sei perso le perle dall'altra parte...!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bel thread.


certo che  se aspettiamo i tuoi


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur, luna scappa:rotfl:


Tu esci a far le pulizie...che qua si suona...e io dirigo l'orchestra...

[video=youtube;QRl-LiF1VsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRl-LiF1VsU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> di..gnocca  allora...come va??stai buonino o''agisci''?????


fermissimo...fedelissimo...

immagina claudio di mesi addietro travestito da oscuro 

tutto bene...diciamo...

pieno zeppo di casini, ci vorrebbe un viaggetto...





...in USA


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Allora migliorato direi?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bel thread.


Senti questa...

[video=youtube;R6OC0ClptW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6OC0ClptW4&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora migliorato direi?


beh, se sentirsi chimicamente castrato equivale ad un miglioramente allora si


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> fermissimo...fedelissimo...
> 
> immagina claudio di mesi addietro travestito da oscuro
> 
> ...


...ancora!!!!
ma allora è proprio.... ammmmooooooooorrre!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*dai*

Vabbè c'è di peggio ti assicuro...!!ma che fine hai fatto?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

*Joey....*

[video=youtube;5HFOlrOBcG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HFOlrOBcG4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi davvero rispetta come dice questa malattia faccia subito silenzio perché leggerla buttata così tra un insulto e l'altro è una vergogna



è un vomito...una cosa abominevole....ho visto gente morire per quella
malattia, in preda ad atroci sofferenze, e c'è chi usa una piattaforma
che dovrebbe essere di servizio per i suoi sfoghi da guitto. 
Un po' di rispetto per gli essere umani !

*3 anni fa ho visto una persona morire, tra sofferenza spaventose,
per un tumore al sistema linfatico, vi dico che per lui la morfina era acqua di sorgente....
ha spaccato il letto dai dolori, si contorceva. ha avuto 24 ore di agonia.  
Ho pensato a quelle urla inumane per un mese, ed ho brividi in questo momento
solo a ripensarci.
Sciacquatevi la bocca prima di parlare di tumori . Tacete ignoranti !*
 *Siete dei guitti ! Scherzate sulla morte ! Schifo assoluto.*


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao zia pina...cipollinaaaaaaaa
> 
> [video=youtube;dCiDvC0Vdvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCiDvC0Vdvg[/video]




Ok che mi piaci.....
ma non esageriamo con la confidenza...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> fermissimo...fedelissimo...
> 
> immagina claudio di mesi addietro travestito da oscuro
> 
> ...


hahahahahhah...io sono stato 3 mesi solo''casalingo''..ma oggi e'finalmente rientrata!!e sarei moltoooo impaziente di vederla...

america.razza di un Cheat ...ci pensi ancora allore...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok che mi piaci.....
> ma non esageriamo con la confidenza...


Che bellooooo quando mi telefoni e si sente lo scampanio delle mucche...
Che poeticooooo....
Din don campanon....

ti dedico una canzoncinaaaaaaaaaaaa....

[video=youtube;aY1jiPdf_VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY1jiPdf_VY[/video]


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Trasparenza*

Io ho perso qualcuno di famiglia qualche mese fa,e qualcuno altro all'interno ci combatte con quel male..a maggior ragione quello che ha scritto tebe è vomitevole,ancora più vomitevoli son stati i vostri interventi....i tuoi li capisco di più....ma con te farò i conti in un secondo momento questioni pvt fra me e te....!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> fermissimo...fedelissimo...
> 
> immagina claudio di mesi addietro travestito da oscuro
> 
> ...


anch'io lo stesso da 3 mesi..ma oggi e'tornata.. e quando l'acchiappo.....ahahahahahhaha...

in Usa.....pero'ti ha segnato amico...non l'avrei detto....


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hahahahahhah...io sono stato 3 mesi solo''casalingo''..ma oggi e'finalmente rientrata!!e sarei moltoooo impaziente di vederla...
> 
> america.razza di un Cheat ...ci pensi ancora allore...


che faccia da culo che hai...
NON REGISTRATO del cazzo.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hahahahahhah...io sono stato 3 mesi solo''casalingo''..ma oggi e'finalmente rientrata!!e sarei moltoooo impaziente di vederla...
> 
> america.razza di un Cheat ...ci pensi ancora allore...


certo che ci penso...allora non sono stato chiaro:

io amerò mia moglie
io sarò felice
io non tradirò più
io sarò perfetto

TUTTO POTRA' ACCADERE...MA QUELLA STRONZA DALLA MIA TESTA NON ANDRA' MAI VIA...ANCHE SOLO UN SECONDO LE PENSO OGNI CAXXO DI GIORNO 

...nonostante non mi stiano mancando pensieri e casini vari :unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> che faccia da culo che hai...
> NON REGISTRATO del cazzo.


ciao ragno.....e'bello averla cosi'sai....vado a bere un pinot alla faccia tu e di tutti gli invorniti del sito...ahahahhah..senza offesa...e lustrale che sono sbiadite


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao ragno.....e'bello averla cosi'sai....vado a bere un pinot alla faccia tu e di tutti gli invorniti del sito...ahahahhah..senza offesa...e lustrale che sono sbiadite


con una faccia come la tua ...
 puoi solo sperare che la carta igenica sia morbida... coglione.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> certo che ci penso...allora non sono stato chiaro:
> 
> io amerò mia moglie
> io sarò felice
> ...


i casini li abbiamo voluti no???se non sbaglio anche tu non hai nessuno che il 10 ti da'la busta..la facciamo da soli...se siamo stati bravi!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> con una faccia come la tua ...
> puoi solo sperare che la carta igenica sia morbida... coglione.



ahahahhahah.....ma non sai che vantaggi dia...e poi e'meglio averla cosi'...che da cornutazzo strambeccon..che di certo avrai tu...ti saluto patacca ...stammi bene..e occhio a casa.li'hai un problema.....ahahahahhaha


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i casini li abbiamo voluti no???se non sbaglio anche tu non hai nessuno che il 10 ti da'la busta..la facciamo da soli...se siamo stati bravi!


ho appena parlato ad un convegno, e mi sono messo contro tanti colleghi 

ho detto che siamo troppi ed è troppo facile farsi chiamare imprenditori in italia...ci vogliono più regole e maggiore qualificazione...

...mi odiano :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

In questo paese di merda odiano tutti quelli che dicono e pensano cose scomode,preoccupati quando sei simpatico a tutti!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho appena parlato ad un convegno, e mi sono messo contro tanti colleghi
> 
> ho detto che siamo troppi ed è troppo facile farsi chiamare imprenditori in italia...ci vogliono più regole e maggiore qualificazione...
> 
> ...mi odiano :carneval:


Ciao anche da me...
Più pensioni per tutti...no?
apa:apa:apa:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho appena parlato ad un convegno, e mi sono messo contro tanti colleghi
> 
> ho detto che siamo troppi ed è troppo facile farsi chiamare imprenditori in italia...ci vogliono più regole e maggiore qualificazione...
> 
> ...mi odiano :carneval:


bravo Cheat!verissimo..troppi improvvisati in tanti....e'adesso che e'durissima,saltano per aria.conosenti hanno creato hai figli un'attivita'..ho capito dai discorsi che non sanno che tutte le mattine,100 o mille eurini li spendono,quando entrano...comunque vada la giornata e la fatturazione.
Poi chiaro che un demente come befera,peggiora le cosa...no??


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ahahahhahah.....ma non sai che vantaggi dia...e poi e'meglio averla cosi'...che da cornutazzo strambeccon..che di certo avrai tu...ti saluto patacca ...stammi bene..e occhio a casa.li'hai un problema.....ahahahahhaha


che stupido che sei, pure elementare nelle risposte.
speri di ofendermi cosi.. facendoti grande... perchè tu saresti dall'altra parte.
cornuti da una parte, amanti scopatori dall'altra.
tui staresti in doppia fila?
sei solo una merda.. e dall'altra parte ci sei solo con la tua fervida immaginazione.
impotente che non sei altro...
chi tanto si loda tanto si sbroda.
sei solo un impotente.
un vero uomo si riconosce anche da cosa scrive.
tu finora hai solo detto cazzate e molte.
senza nenche avere la forza di firmarti....
chiedi ancora permesso alla mammima?
vivi in casetta?
...vai di porno.. ti si addice.
deprevato con pancetta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho appena parlato ad un convegno, e mi sono messo contro tanti colleghi
> 
> ho detto che siamo troppi ed è troppo facile farsi chiamare imprenditori in italia...ci vogliono più regole e maggiore qualificazione...
> 
> ...mi odiano :carneval:



i mediocri odiano sempre i vincenti

ne abbiamo avuto una riprova anche oggi proprio qui


bentornato Cheat


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Spider*

Ma chi sono questi?


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vivi in casetta?
> ...vai di porno.. ti si addice.
> deprevato con pancetta.


purtroppo sono poveri vili, che si nascondono dietro una tastiera
per insultare e diffamare.
Troppo facile.
Nella vita reale non hanno manco la capacità di schiacciare una
zanzara sul muro.

Fregatene....tirem' innanz'


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i mediocri odiano sempre i vincenti
> 
> ne abbiamo avuto una riprova anche oggi proprio qui
> 
> ...


ciao miss petrucci

thank u so much :kiss:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Trasparenza*

Parli proprio?Io neanche so chi sei e ti sei messo ad insultarmi sulla base di cosa?Dai spiegami un pò....!!


----------



## Spider (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ahahahhahah.....ma non sai che vantaggi dia...e poi e'meglio averla cosi'...che da cornutazzo strambeccon..che di certo avrai tu...ti saluto patacca ...stammi bene..e occhio a casa.li'hai un problema.....ahahahahhaha


..il vantaggio di avere una faccia da culo come la tua.. è che
 al lavoro, non ti sforzi mica tanto. quando lecchi le palle del capo.
anche quando eserciti liberamente... non sei da meno.. ti si appiccica addosso.
il culo in faccia già sta li. pronto all'uso... e sei diventato di mestiere.
...è che sebbene di bronzo la faccia, la tua f avrà sempre un colorito strano, marron.
...è che in alcune situazioni sembrerai intelligente e interessato... in realtà,
cercavi solo di toglierti le caccole dal naso.
..è che se dovesse capitarti quelloche a me è capitato, anzi sono sicuro che già ti è capitato...
reagiresti , appunto con la tua faccia da culo...
e questo si sarebbe tutto un programma per quella troia di ua moglie.


----------



## Trasparenza (17 Settembre 2012)

iiiiih sapessi quanto me ne frega della tua "disapprovazione"
povero mentecatto...:rotfl::rotfl:

E guarda che non leggo quello che scrivi, perchè non ho interesse per *il guano* degli uccelli,
solitamente lo lascio dove sta. Alla mercè degli spazzini e delle suole di persone distratte.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> iiiiih sapessi quanto me ne frega della tua "disapprovazione"
> povero mentecatto...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E guarda che non leggo quello che scrivi, perchè non ho interesse per *il guano* degli uccelli,
> solitamente lo lascio dove sta. Alla mercè degli spazzini e delle suole di persone distratte.


Ma dai ne ho presa una anch'io è il rubino pio....

Più pensioni per tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Ho vinto io....3!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*conte*

Pardon 4....ma almeno mi son tolto dalle palle certi personaggi che proprio non reggevo più!!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai ne ho presa una anch'io è il rubino pio....
> 
> Più pensioni per tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


...a me hanno disapprovato il saluto alla matraini


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Vabbè*

Ma si è il solito modo di gentarella invidiosa e vigliacca!!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si è il solito modo di gentarella invidiosa e vigliacca!!!


vero


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Minerva preferisco astenermi dal risponderti..penso di esser stato chiaro....!!


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...a me hanno disapprovato il saluto alla matraini


Fregatene. la prossima volta salutala due volte.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Micio*

cmq oggi ho capito quanta cazzo di invidia c'è qui dentro.....come aveva ragione chi dico io.....!!


----------



## geko (17 Settembre 2012)

So con certezza ASSOLUTA che se c'è una persona sensibile su certe tematiche (con gli altri, soprattutto) questa è Tebe.
Mi  è stata utilissima e mi ha dato un enorme aiuto concreto su cose di cui  non sapevo nulla e che purtroppo mi sono ritrovato a dover  fronteggiare, anche se non in prima persona. 
Lei mi ha mostrato  passo per passo cose che nessun medico sarebbe riuscito ad illustrare  meglio, anche sotto l'aspetto umano della faccenda, ed offrendomi un  punto di vista femminile (e personalissimo) per il quale non smetterò di  ringraziarla.

Perlomeno, se non riusciamo a fare a meno di  scatenare l'inferno (specialmente usando un linguaggio a dir poco discutibile), evitiamo di alimentare discussioni sterili di  questo stampo... Soprattutto quando non sappiamo chi c'è dietro al  monitor e la maniera in cui vive una determinata realtà.

Lungi da me voler _difendere_ qualcuno... Tebe poi sa difendersi alla grandissima da sola. 
Tuttavia non potevo non dirlo. Non aggiungerò altro, tanto non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> So con certezza ASSOLUTA che se c'è una persona sensibile su certe tematiche (con gli altri, soprattutto) questa è Tebe.
> Mi  è stata utilissima e mi ha dato un enorme aiuto concreto su cose di cui  non sapevo nulla e che purtroppo mi sono ritrovato a dover  fronteggiare, anche se non in prima persona.
> Lei mi ha mostrato  passo per passo cose che nessun medico sarebbe riuscito ad illustrare  meglio, anche sotto l'aspetto umano della faccenda, ed offrendomi un  punto di vista femminile (e personalissimo) per il quale non smetterò di  ringraziarla.
> 
> ...


Riedit.

Grazie Geko, l'ho fatto con "piacere" e a parti inverse lo avresti fatto pure tu.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Geko*

Non ho dubbi....ma anche tebe può aver un uscita molto infelice....!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi....ma anche tebe può aver un uscita molto infelice....!!


ok.... ora però Tebe ha chiesto di smetterla....per favore....chiudiamo qui questa cosa! è stato detto abbastanza!
Per favore....


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*No*

No io non smetto!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No io non smetto!!


proviamo con le bombe a mano


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No io non smetto!!


Ok Oscuro...non smetterla ma dopo non fare chicchirichi....se arriva il rubino pio no?

Insomma lassa correre qualche volta...mariastuarda....da milan...
E che caspita...

Hai 41 anni per niente eh?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma deve ben scaldare la sedia no????adesso scrive tutta la sera!!!!
> 
> BASTA OSCURO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hai rotto il c.....o!!!!!!!!!!!!





lothar57 ha detto:


> ascoltami...tutti ti stanno dicendo la stessa cosa...siamo tutti cretini???il vero uomo ammette un'errore,si scusa e finisce li'..io faccio cosi'.





lothar57 ha detto:


> No Tras...ignoriamolo..da ora stiamo in silenzio..forza!!!!!


Lothar prima di dire ignoriamolo cerca di capire cosa sta dicendo! .... se ha scritto delle cose lo ha fatto a ragione veduta! fidati di me...se vuoi poi ne parliamo 

(non mi riferisco a Tebe)



Trasparenza ha detto:


> è pronta la pala, ora un po' di olio di gomito.
> 
> Fatti una bella fossa e sparisci, va',
> *oscuro- ottenebrato*  o come cazzo ti chiami,
> ...





Trasparenza ha detto:


> iiiiih sapessi quanto me ne frega della tua "disapprovazione"
> povero mentecatto...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E guarda che non leggo quello che scrivi, perchè non ho interesse per *il guano* degli uccelli,
> solitamente lo lascio dove sta. Alla mercè degli spazzini e delle suole di persone distratte.


Ma come ti permetti? ha abusato di cosa? 
se qui c'è un povero mentecatto non è lui!...e bravo mettici tutti in ignore.... 

ti dico solo una cosa...io l'italiano lo capisco benissimo....a buon intenditor.... 



oscuro ha detto:


> In questo paese di merda odiano tutti quelli che dicono e pensano cose scomode,preoccupati quando sei simpatico a tutti!!


Hai perfettamente ragione.... :up:


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar prima di dire ignoriamolo cerca di capire cosa sta dicendo! .... se ha scritto delle cose lo ha fatto a ragione veduta! fidati di me...se vuoi poi ne parliamo
> 
> (non mi riferisco a Tebe)
> 
> ...


comunque che Trasparenza cerchi de rimorchia' me fa specie...

quello manco le scarpe se sa allaccia' se nun jo fa' la mugliera....allegra...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar prima di dire ignoriamolo cerca di capire cosa sta dicendo! .... se ha scritto delle cose lo ha fatto a ragione veduta! fidati di me...se vuoi poi ne parliamo
> 
> (non mi riferisco a Tebe)
> 
> ...



lo sapevo che sarebbe arrivata la disapprovazione...ma continuerò a ribadire il concetto che Oscuro non è matto...può sbagliare i toni a volte ma è sempre coerente col suo pensiero e col suo modo di essere e questo nessuno lo può negare! 

quando esagera sono la prima a dirglielo....e lui potrà confermarvelo...ma ripeto quello che dice non lo dice mai a caso

ora aspetto un'altro rosso, grazie


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Lothar è un emerito coglione non c'è nulla da spiegare,geloso e sfigato con me, ha chiuso!non mi devo giustificare con nessuno!Son saltati furoi tutti stasera,gli emarginati..uno per uno e non poteva mancare il piglio becero e stupido di minerva...anche con lei fine della storia!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar è un emerito coglione non c'è nulla da spiegare,geloso e sfigato con me, ha chiuso!non mi devo giustificare con nessuno!Son saltati furoi tutti stasera,gli emarginati..uno per uno e non poteva mancare il piglio becero e stupido di minerva...anche con lei fine della storia!!


non ho mai detto che tu ti debba giustificare...leggi anche il post che ho scritto dopo!
Lothar spesso legge in fretta e senza legger tutto e magari tira conclusioni affrettate


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Lothar è un imbecille...senza se e senza ma....!!Scaldo la sedia?Ma pensasse a lui sto cialtrone....ma come si permette sto stronzo?come?


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho mai detto che tu ti debba giustificare...leggi anche il post che ho scritto dopo!
> Lothar spesso legge in fretta e senza legger tutto e magari tira conclusioni affrettate


Premetto che sconosco questa vicenda..ma la sensazione che ho è che non gli daresti torto manco se lo vedessi ammazzare una vecchietta indifesa...

...non ti stanca doverlo difendere costantemente???

Un bacio gioia, stammi bene ;-)


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *non ho mai detto che tu ti debba giustificare*...leggi anche il post che ho scritto dopo!
> Lothar spesso legge in fretta e senza legger tutto e magari tira conclusioni affrettate


secondo me si.un conto sono le opinioni , un altro le sparate gratuite sulle persone .simy quando si vuole bene si può anche non concordare


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Mi difende come tanti...se preferisci difendere un testa di cazzo come lothar...problemi tuoi no?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Tu dovresti tacere!Ho solo scritto che trovo furi luogo l'associazione tumori- tradimenti che cazzo vuoi ancora? cosa?Cazzo c'entrava il volontariato..minerva sei stucchevole!!!!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me si.un conto sono le opinioni , un altro le sparate gratuite sulle persone .simy quando si vuole bene si può anche non concordare


a Mine' ma quali sparate gratuite...

qua non ve rendete conto che certe sparate in bocca a certi/e so' solo ridìcole e a tratti patetiche...

alla fine e' tutta la persona che diventa ridicola...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dovresti tacere!Ho solo scritto che trovo furi luogo l'associazione tumori- tradimenti che cazzo vuoi ancora? cosa?Cazzo c'entrava il volontariato..minerva sei stucchevole!!!!!


pazienza


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Già...minerva pure ad essere ridicola, stasera non ha scherzato,lothar poi vista l'eta è un patetico coglione!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Premetto che sconosco questa vicenda..ma la sensazione che ho è che non gli daresti torto manco se lo vedessi ammazzare una vecchietta indifesa...
> 
> ...non ti stanca doverlo difendere costantemente???
> 
> Un bacio gioia, stammi bene ;-)


ciao caro!
no non lo difendo costantentemente..  abbiamo discusso parecchie volte per pareri divergenti...ma in genere questo avviene in privato e non qui sopra... se si tratta di difenderlo da un attacco però lo faccio

un bacio anche te!
e bentornato! 



Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me si.un conto sono le opinioni , un altro le sparate gratuite sulle persone .simy quando si vuole bene si può anche non concordare


non mi riferisco a quello che ha scritto a Tebe...dove tra le altre cose gli ho anche chiesto di chiuderla... ma ad altro...


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pazienza


si, pazienza un cazzo...

te sara' spuntata n'artra ruga...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*No*

E no pazienza un cazzo ti pregherei vivamente di commentare dove posto io....adesso basta sul serio!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a Mine' ma quali sparate gratuite...
> 
> qua non ve rendete conto che certe sparate in bocca a certi/e so' solo ridìcole e a tratti patetiche...
> 
> ...


se hai seguito la discussione puoi capire che un conto è il confronto , un altro esasperarlo estrapolando un paragone che può anche essere infelice .
ma poi è un meccanismo che conosci bene


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Più di una persona è rimasta schifata dell'uscita di tebe ma hanno rotto il cazzo solo a me...strano vero?Sarà perche sono emarginati?


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si, pazienza un cazzo...
> 
> te sara' spuntata n'artra ruga...
> 
> ahahahahah


:unhappy:'acc vado subito a controllare


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Ah adesso salta fuori che era infelice...sei proprio scorretta....!Era infelicissimo...ma a voi è girato il cazzo...!Avete fatto una bella figura di merda....!!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao caro!
> no non lo difendo costantentemente..  abbiamo discusso parecchie volte per pareri divergenti...ma in genere questo avviene in privato e non qui sopra... se si tratta di difenderlo da un attacco però lo faccio
> 
> un bacio anche te!
> ...


...boh...a me sembri un po' plagiata, un po' drogata...nelle sue mani cioè 

...comunque kazzi vostri...divertitevi


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Più di una persona è rimasta schifata dell'uscita di tebe ma hanno rotto il cazzo solo a me...strano vero?Sarà perche sono emarginati?


Ma sai cos'è...che spesso i tuoi modi diretti e forse a volte oltremodo coloriti urtano di più rispetto ad un concetto espresso con altre parole... 
a volte si legge solo la parolaccia saltando il contenuto....


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se hai seguito la discussione puoi capire che un conto è il confronto , un altro esasperarlo estrapolando un paragone che può anche essere infelice .
> ma poi è un meccanismo che conosci bene


ma che cazzo dici....

e' stato valutato nel contesto  ed ho pure detto che il messaggio che partiva gia' da prima, era a cazzo di cane...

ma e' roba da matti...


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...boh...a me sembri un po' plagiata, un po' drogata...nelle sue mani cioè
> 
> ...comunque kazzi vostri...divertitevi



non è cosi credimi... non sono nelle mani di nessuno.... 
:bacio:


----------



## Il demone bestemmiante (17 Settembre 2012)

*Mannaggia all'autrice di "la isla bonita". *** ****

Allah akbar.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Meglio che taci..avete voluto vedere cià che vi faceva comodo e tu sei stata scorretta come al solito!Ma con me è stata l'ultima!!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma sai cos'è...che spesso i tuoi modi diretti e forse a volte oltremodo coloriti urtano di più rispetto ad un concetto espresso con altre parole...
> a volte si legge solo la parolaccia saltando il contenuto....


no , è proprio il contenuto.e lo dice proprio chi era in netto disaccordo con tebe .
ma non ho letto contestazioni sulla sostanza delle cose ma continui insulti atti ad esacerbare la discussione .tutti siamo stati *diretti, *non è difficile


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Basta falla finita ho risposto ad insulti....avevo  solo espresso a tebe che aveva sbagliato avete alzato un polverone ......che idioti!!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no , è proprio il contenuto.e lo dice proprio chi era in netto disaccordo con tebe .
> ma non ho letto contestazioni sulla sostanza delle cose ma continui insulti atti ad esacerbare la discussione .tutti siamo stati *diretti, *non è difficile


Ma quale esacerbare....

a me per es. frega un cazzo de quanti cazzi ve ciucciate ed in che posti topografici, solo che se ve date na' regolata alle stronzate che sparate, nun se formano ingorghi...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*e poi?*

Minerva sei un imbecille,con tebe erano d'accordo i soliti....con in più fight...perchè non gli son simpatico ma cosa vuoi dire?cosa?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no , *è proprio il contenuto*.e lo dice proprio chi era in netto disaccordo con tebe .
> ma non ho letto contestazioni sulla sostanza delle cose ma continui insulti atti ad esacerbare la discussione .tutti siamo stati *diretti, *non è difficile


perchè il contenuto.... dice le stesse cose degli altri...usando toni più duri! e spesso esagerati e sbagliati non dico che abbai sempre ragione... 
ognuno è diretto a modo suo...oscuro si esprime sempre cosi non è che lo ha fatto oggi per la prima volta


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simò*

Ma che dici pure tu?esagerati e sbagliati dove?ma che cazzo dici?ma leggi le cose?Stasera ho solo risposte a sti 4 dementi punto!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che dici pure tu?esagerati e sbagliati dove?ma che cazzo dici?ma leggi le cose?Stasera ho solo risposte a sti 4 dementi punto!!!


non ho scritto oggi! ho detto che a volte è capitato....e hai chiesto scusa tu stesso quando ti sei reso conto di aver esagerato!


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè il contenuto.... dice le stesse cose degli altri...usando toni più duri! e spesso esagerati e sbagliati non dico che abbai sempre ragione...
> ognuno è diretto a modo suo...*oscuro si esprime sempre cosi non è che lo ha fatto oggi per la prima volta*


questo è certo.ragiona con la tua testa simy, dammi retta.
notte


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Tu ragiona..se ci riesci...e spero mi ignorerai da oggi in poi!!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è certo.*ragiona con la tua testa simy*, dammi retta.
> notte


come sempre! 

ripeto...ha detto quello che pensava come abbiamo fatto in molti! non neghiamo che quelle frasi hanno urtato molte persone... però tutti adesso fanno i moralisti per quello che ha scritto Oscuro

notte


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Toy*

Trovi il paragone felice?trovi intelligente dire che ne sai più di me perchè fai volontariato,quando ho qualcuno vicino che ci sta morendo?toy che ne pensi?


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

Perché ho l'impressione che tutta questa acredine e tutta questa energia siano malamente canalizzate?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Toy*

Appari oggi..dovevamo ignorarci o sbaglio?


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Perché ho l'impressione che tutta questa acredine e tutta questa energia siano malamente canalizzate?


vabbe' co' st'energia pero' nun girano le pale...

solo le palle..

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tebe ha parlato di sè in quel topic, senza vantarsi minimamente di quello che fa e senza alcuna malizia, credo.
> *E' un paragone e basta.*
> Nè triste, nè allegro.
> A me ha trasmesso solo l'idea che ogni battaglia va combattuta.
> ...


un paragone che secondo me non può essere paragonato ad un tradimento!
e questa cosa è stata fatta notare da molti...e non solo da oscuro


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Toy*

Non fare la furba rileggiti il tutto....!ha fatto un paragone molto infelice...cmq questa uscita potevi evitarla non credi?Non è che chi fa volontariato può saperne più di un altro.....!!


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' co' st'energia pero' nun girano le pale...
> 
> solo le palle..
> 
> ahahahahah


appunto. vedo .


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tebe ha parlato di sè in quel topic, senza vantarsi minimamente di quello che fa e senza alcuna malizia, credo.
> E' un paragone e basta.
> Nè triste, nè allegro.
> A me ha trasmesso solo l'idea che ogni battaglia va combattuta.
> ...


veramente il messaggio ed anche poco subliminale era n'artro...


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Perché ho l'impressione che tutta questa acredine e tutta questa energia siano malamente canalizzate?


io invece ho l' impressione che la frase infelice di Tebe sia stata solo la scintilla.
Qua sembra il 25 aprile '45, tutti hanno qualcosa da "vomitare", tutti hanno qualcuno con cui regolare i 
conti (intra e extra forum).
Vabbe, sta andando tutto in vacca, succede anche nelle migliori famiglie, speriamo solo che sfogati
gli animi si torni tutti a ragionare con più lucidità.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*toy*

Si scrivendo in pvt....toy non sei stupida....osserva meglio!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Erab*

Avevo stima di tebe da oggi proprio no!!


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> io invece ho l' impressione che la frase infelice di Tebe sia stata solo la scintilla.
> Qua sembra il 25 aprile '45, tutti hanno qualcosa da "vomitare", tutti hanno qualcuno con cui regolare i
> conti (intra e extra forum).
> Vabbe, sta andando tutto in vacca, succede anche nelle migliori famiglie, speriamo solo che sfogati
> gli animi si torni tutti a ragionare con più lucidità.


si, credici...

ahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho scritto oggi! ho detto che a volte è capitato....e hai chiesto scusa tu stesso quando ti sei reso conto di aver esagerato!


Con me evidentemente non ha esagerato...


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*toy*

Ho solo espresso il disagio per un paragone infelice toy...rileggi bene!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Con me evidentemente non ha esagerato...


vi siete chiariti se non sbaglio Cheat.... o no?


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> io invece ho l' impressione che la frase infelice di Tebe sia stata solo la scintilla.
> Qua sembra il 25 aprile '45, tutti hanno qualcosa da "vomitare", tutti hanno qualcuno con cui regolare i
> conti (intra e extra forum).
> Vabbe, sta andando tutto in vacca, succede anche nelle migliori famiglie, speriamo solo che sfogati
> gli animi si torni tutti a ragionare con più lucidità.


a me dispiace che Tebe debba essere presa come pretesto, non se lo merita assolutamente. Nessuno, ma lei in particolare non si merita questo schifo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Si con te ho esagerato..in chiaro.....vogliamo continuare?io direi di no..e tu sai anche perchè ho esagerato!!!:up:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sinceramente io dico la mia opinione, non lo so quanti stanno nella squadra A e quanti nella B... Manco mi interessa
> Per me è esagerato prendersela per una cosa del genere, dato che è stata fatta senza malizia e senza infamia.


ha scritto che gli dava fastidio! ha espresso un suo disagio che sicuramente e più accentuato per motivi personali!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Ari*

Ho solo scritto del paragone infelice...punto!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> un paragone che secondo me non può essere paragonato ad un tradimento!
> e questa cosa è stata fatta notare da molti...e non solo da oscuro


non ho letto da nessuna parte quello che dici, il paragone era il dolore provato. Alcuni provano quello del lutto , lei quello.
Il paragone tradimento-malato l'ha artorito la mente oscura di oscuro, che tanto intelligente ha già dato dimostrazioni di non essere. Tu anche, così ti tolgo il dubbio
Tutti l'hanno capito su questo forum, tranne voi.

Marco


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Lascia stare..loro sanno.... ma hanno rancori personali....che ha letto si è fatto un opinione diversa!!!


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo stima di tebe da oggi proprio no!!


questo si era capito, ma non giustifica tutto il putiferio.
Era una cosa fra te e lei, riguardo una frase ben precisa, poteva tranquillamente concludersi in pochi 
post fra voi, anche in pvt.
Qua invece si stanno scannando tutti su qualunque cosa, non so se hai notato quello che succede negli 
altri thread, pare il "forum col preciclo" :rotfl:, se uno/a tradito/a entra adesso ringrazia il cielo di avere 
solo le corna :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vi siete chiariti se non sbaglio Cheat.... o no?


SBAGLI


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ho letto da nessuna parte quello che dici, il paragone era il dolore provato. Alcuni provano quello del lutto , lei quello.
> Il paragone tradimento-malato l'ha artorito la mente oscura di oscuro, che tanto intelligente ha già dato dimostrazioni di non essere. Tu anche, così ti tolgo il dubbio
> Tutti l'hanno capito su questo forum, tranne voi.
> 
> Marco


non credo proprio! in molti abbiamo espresso un parere negativo per l'esempio! anche rosa e miciolidia per esempio hanno espresso la loro disapprovazione...
ma ripeto si nota solo quello che scrive oscuro....


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

Tu sei un povero imbecille...ho trovato l'associazione fuori luogo....così come il volontariato...leggi poi ne riparliamo!!!E NON SONO STATO IL SOLO.....!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lascia stare..loro sanno.... ma hanno rancori personali....che ha letto si è fatto un opinione diversa!!!


Certo però è facile dire Oscuro ha scritto oscuro ha fatto e oscuro ha detto quando in tanti abbiamo detto la stessa cosa....


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Toy*

Certo...io e tebe andavamo d'accordo,ma ha fatto un'associazione molto infelice..dai toy difendi una cuasa persa!!!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si con te ho esagerato..in chiaro.....vogliamo continuare?io direi di no..e tu sai anche perchè ho esagerato!!!:up:


Non sto affatto continuando...e nom voglio tornare a monopolizzare i forum con te...

...ma comunque la mia idea rimane, e non sei certo mio amico...

...comunque no, non so perché...


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho solo scritto del paragone infelice...punto!!!


Da qui ne è nato un vespaio di decine di pagine, con insulti e tutto il repertorio... abbiamo capito che il paragone non è stato apprezzato, che non si condivide sulla chiusura del 3d, ma fine... 
Il messaggio è passato, no?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*poi*

Tutti oggi poi?Strano vero?Son spuntati tutti oggi..tranne toy che mi sembra in buona fede...!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Questo l'ho capito ma io non credo proprio che Tebe abbia fatto quel paragone per attaccarlo!
> 
> Lei non è così.



anche io credo nella buona fede di Tebe....è stato solo fatto notare da molti che era di cattivo gusto Oscuro compreso! la cosa degenerata quando qulcun'altro si è messo in mezzo e ha cominciato ad attaccare oscuro! se hai tempo e voglia leggiti i vari post


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Ari*

Dillo a lothar,massi,e trasparenza...ho solo risposto!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io non devo difendere nessuno.
> 
> Dico solo che un utente come te *che si esprime spesso in modo politicamente scorretto e anche cattivo, mi sembra strano che se la prenda per una cosa detta senza alcun intento cattivo.
> *
> ...



non è vero Toy! Oscuro non è nè scorretto nè cattivo...e su questo sono pronta a giocarmi l'anima! se c'è una persona sempre corretta e coerente con le sue idee  e se c'è una persona pronta a farsi in 4 per chi se lo merita quello è proprio lui! Fidati....


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Toy*

E sbagli ancora,non c'entra nulla,le malattie lasciamole fuori...!Vabbè sei in buona fede,a parti invertite avresti fatto un casino..continua ad ignorarmi grazie!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo proprio! in molti abbiamo espresso un parere negativo per l'esempio! anche rosa e miciolidia per esempio hanno espresso la loro disapprovazione...
> ma ripeto si nota solo quello che scrive oscuro....


solo quelle che hai citato. la maggioranza, ed tutto sul forum basta leggere, ha capito esattamente ciò che tebe voleva dire.
Ma ammettere di avere letto male e continuare a perpetrare una dichiarata menzogna partorita dalla mente di oscuro e avvallata in continuazione da te è davvero brutto da leggere. Grandi complimenti.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

ho riletto attentamente tutto il tred. 

non mi sbaglio , concordo con Simy.

ho detto tutto.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simo*

Chiediti come mai sono qui...anche toy ci ha onorato della sua presenza strano no?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ho riletto attentamente tutto il tred.
> 
> non mi sbaglio , concordo con Simy.
> 
> ho detto tutto.


grazie cara!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei un povero imbecille...ho trovato l'associazione fuori luogo....così come il volontariato...leggi poi ne riparliamo!!!E NON SONO STATO IL SOLO.....!!!


io leggo, tu non sai leggere ed è evidente

marco


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiediti come mai sono qui...anche toy ci ha onorato della sua presenza strano no?


sono tornati in tanti stasera :mrgreen:

da mo che me lo sono chiesto....


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Credo*

Credo che la maggioranza sana del forum ha inteso come me..4 poveri cretini hanno usato tebe come pretesto per rancori personali..e non parlo di toy...bella figura di merda!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Certo però è facile dire Oscuro ha scritto oscuro ha fatto e oscuro ha detto quando in tanti abbiamo detto la stessa cosa....


quattro gatti. ormai è evidente.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

é evidente che sei un povero cretino e codardo!!!:rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutti oggi poi?Strano vero?Son spuntati tutti oggi..tranne toy che mi sembra in buona fede...!!


Troppo buono sei tu a rispondere agli attacchi . Di fronte a qualcuno che accenna mezza provocazione con me, sgattaiolo via  Funziona, di solito :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Ari*

Hai ragione...ci mncherebbe!!!Ma sul resto....!!:up:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Troppo buono sei tu a rispondere agli attacchi . Di fronte a qualcuno che accenna mezza provocazione con me, sgattaiolo via  Funziona, di solito :sonar:


è vero è troppo buono!
ma non è un cretino....e sti attacchi di oggi sono strani...


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sbagli ancora,non c'entra nulla,le malattie lasciamole fuori...!Vabbè sei in buona fede,a parti invertite avresti fatto un casino..continua ad ignorarmi grazie!!!


certo che non c entrano le malattie.


tu comunque a sto giro rappresenti solo il capro espiatorio.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quattro gatti. ormai è evidente.


evidente per te magari....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io credo nella buona fede di Tebe....è stato solo fatto notare da molti che era di cattivo gusto Oscuro compreso! la cosa degenerata quando qulcun'altro si è messo in mezzo e ha cominciato ad attaccare oscuro! se hai tempo e voglia leggiti i vari post


un neurone. che pena
Pensa con la tua testa, te l'ha suggerito anche qualcuno.

marco


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

Io GIURO SU MIO PAPÀ che sono rientrato oggi casualmente...

Sconosco la vicenda di Tebe e non ho letto nulla...semplicemente il primo tred letto vedeva questa vicenda e mi ha fatto ridere rientrare più o meno da dove avevo lasciato...

Tutto qui


----------



## perplesso (17 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per me bisogna darsi una calmata...
> 
> Sinceramente c'è troppo FLAME ... e a cosa porta? BOH


Boh.   a questo punto,mi sembra che il parallelo fatto da Tebe sia persino la cosa meno rilevante.

qualcuno l'ha colto,qualcun altro l'ha considerato fuori luogo e fin qui tutto regolare.

è l'esplosione violenta di tutto il contorno che ha poco senso.

è da oggi pomeriggio che in tutto il forum si leggono solo riferimenti a questioni personali tra forumisti,cose di vita reale che nulla c'azzeccano coi 3ds.

come se ci fosse un bisogno di regolare i conti,con riferimenti anche a cose scritte su altri fora (quali poi?)

Ovvio che chi come Toy è qui da poco (ma vale tutto sommato anche per me o altri) aprire il forum e vedere anzichè discussioni magari tese....ma nei binari del buon senso...tutta sta caciara da bordello.....crei disagio.

Magari forse è solo la fine dell'estate,non so.

Però sinceramente è un peccato.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io GIURO SU MIO PAPÀ che sono rientrato oggi casualmente...
> 
> Sconosco la vicenda di Tebe e non ho letto nulla...semplicemente il primo tred letto vedeva questa vicenda e mi ha fatto ridere rientrare più o meno da dove avevo lasciato...
> 
> Tutto qui



non era rifierito a te!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Allora,lothar,minerva,luna,sto  marco,trasparenza e massinfedele....insomma che menti illuminate....mi sa che oscuro perde colpi!!4poveri dementi.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero è troppo buono!
> ma non è un cretino....e sti attacchi di oggi sono strani...



sembrava che qualcuno avesse sguinzagliato dei dobermann.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sembrava che qualcuno avesse sguinzagliato dei dobermann.



esattamente!  ho notato la stessa cosa!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,lothar,minerva,luna,sto  marco,trasparenza e massinfedele....insomma che menti illuminate....mi sa che oscuro perde colpi!!4poveri dementi.....!!:rotfl:


ma no non perdi colpi!  sei ciofane ancora!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*toy*

Toy ma dai cazzo c'entrava l'associazione su...e il volontariato poi?


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente!  ho notato la stessa cosa!


simy, l ho riletta attentamente...era ovvio che lui si difendesse e reagisse.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Si appena entrato mi hai dato del coglione proprio in un post particolare...non il massimo non credi?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Toy ma dai cazzo c'entrava l'associazione su...e il volontariato poi?


bovino oltre ogni limite. lo fai apposta?

marco


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Micio*

Grazie era tutto scritto...adesso tutto il forum, sa chi sono certi elementi.....!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente!  ho notato la stessa cosa!


 solo che i doberman eravate voi.

marco


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

Vabé dai ok si è capito e direi che nel forum leggiamo bestialità più macroscopiche e talvolta (fortuna o sfortuna vuole che) ce le lasciamo scivolare... 
Direi che possiamo chiuderla qui o no?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Toy*

Ok,posso pensare che sia un uscita infelice come altri?Dai su...ammettilo....!!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> simy, l ho riletta attentamente...era ovvio che lui si difendesse e reagisse.


Idem! ma mi pare che qui si veda solo quello che fa comodo vedere! gli attacchi verso di lui ovviamente vengono ignorati! ma attenta è perchè io non ragiono con la mia testa


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie era tutto scritto...adesso tutto il forum, sa chi sono certi elementi.....!!!


e non ci fai bella figura

marco


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

tu sei la merda del dobberman??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> solo che i doberman eravate voi.
> 
> marco


ma noi chi? ma vatti a leggere la discussione invece di stare qui a dire cose che manco sai!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Ari*

Chiudere?ma non ci penso proprio!!!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si appena entrato mi hai dato del coglione proprio in un post particolare...non il massimo non credi?


Pensavo ne avresti apprezzato la sincerità


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabé dai ok si è capito e direi che nel forum leggiamo bestialità più macroscopiche e talvolta (fortuna o sfortuna vuole che) ce le lasciamo scivolare...
> Direi che possiamo chiuderla qui o no?


Anche, soprattutto per non dare foraggio a certi spiritelli birichini dell'etere


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Già*

Be allora posso anche pensare che tanto in buona fede non sei ..visto che non ci piacciamo no?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Idem! ma mi pare che qui si veda solo quello che fa comodo vedere! gli attacchi verso di lui ovviamente vengono ignorati! ma attenta è perchè io non ragiono con la mia testa


ne dai evidenza ogni volta che oscuro da un contributo dei suoi-cazzo,culo, merda...- a difenderlo ad oltranza.


marco


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

Gai a te chi evidenzia se non la puzza??:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiudere?ma non ci penso proprio!!!


essendo bovino è normale

marco


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ne dai evidenza ogni volta che oscuro da un contributo dei suoi-cazzo,culo, merda...- a difenderlo ad oltranza.
> 
> 
> marco


Marco posso chiederti solo se c'è un motivo per cui non scrivi le stesse  cose col tuo nick, qualora tu ce l'abbia?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*MarcoTua madre mi apprezza però...!!*

Tua madre però mi apprezza....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be allora posso anche pensare che tanto in buona fede non sei ..visto che non ci piacciamo no?


ma guarda. non avevate fatto pace? fra quanto gli insulti i parenti  con il bene placido di simy?


sempre marco


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ne dai evidenza ogni volta che oscuro da un contributo dei suoi-cazzo,culo, merda...- a difenderlo ad oltranza.
> 
> 
> marco


in genere in quesi 3D si cazzeggia...in ogni caso libero di pensare cià che vuoi!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be allora posso anche pensare che tanto in buona fede non sei ..visto che non ci piacciamo no?


Dici a me?
No fidati...mi piaci talmente poco che non pensavo a te da mesi...non ti pensavo nemmeno mentre scrivevo riferendomi a te 

Niente di premeditato...me ne vanterei


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gai a te chi evidenzia se non la puzza??:rotfl:


che asilo sei

marco


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

Preferisco i tuoi di parenti...!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*marco*

tu all'asilo devi ancora andarci imbecille!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Marco posso chiederti solo se c'è un motivo per cui non scrivi le stesse  cose col tuo nick, qualora tu ce l'abbia?


non ho un nick.passo a leggere spesso.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*cheater*

La cosa è reciproca...però è strano tu sia spuntato proprio qui...strano...!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tua madre però mi apprezza....!!:rotfl:


ah. te la fai con i cadaveri?

marco


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

*marco*

Ma con tutte le cose che potresti scrivere da neoarrivato, proprio qui scegli di esordire? Un triste vespaio for veterans only?


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma con tutte le cose che potresti scrivere da neoarrivato, proprio qui scegli di esordire? Un triste vespaio for veterans only?


è capitato qui casualmente.... :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è bello.
> 
> Io sono nessuno per dire come dovrebbe essere questo forum... ma siccome vedo che molte persone, io compresa, lo usiamo spesso per raccontare la nostra vita vera, mi piacerebbe che fosse un luogo di confronto, più che di scontro.
> 
> ...



Anche io pensavo all'inizio che almeno nel virtuale si potesse essere più liberi  di scrivere , ma ammetto che mi sbagliavo .... Qui come nel reale non hai modo di sfogarti completamente .....


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Idem! ma mi pare che qui si veda solo quello che fa* comodo *vedere! gli attacchi verso di lui ovviamente vengono ignorati! ma attenta è perchè io non ragiono con la mia testa


ma comodo a chi che cosa? 
ma ti accorgi che chi non è d'accordo si prende della demente senza altro tipo di argomentazioni?
sei d'accordo? voglio che tu mi scriva perché sarei demente


----------



## exStermy (17 Settembre 2012)

*****



Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ho un nick.passo a leggere spesso.


ma per la comprensione der testo quanno inizi?

aspetti er bene placido di quarcheduno?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma con tutte le cose che potresti scrivere da neoarrivato, proprio qui scegli di esordire? Un triste vespaio for veterans only?


mi sembrava importante farlo, ho avuto la nausea nel leggere certe cose e come venivano e continuano a venire distorte. 

marco


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Piantala che sei patetica!!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La cosa è reciproca...però è strano tu sia spuntato proprio qui...strano...!!


A me invece non pare per nulla strano essere rientrato in un giorno in cui litigavi con qualcuno...capita un giorno si e uno no...

...comunque se proprio ti infastidisce: chissà, magari è veramente tutto un piano ben architettato


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è capitato qui casualmente.... :mrgreen:


certo simy, il complotto ce l'ha nella testa oscuro e qualcuno come lui.

marco


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma comodo a chi che cosa?
> ma ti accorgi che chi non è d'accordo si prende della demente senza altro tipo di argomentazioni?
> sei d'accordo? voglio che tu mi scriva perché sarei demente


ma ti ho scritto che sei demente per caso?
ma tu l'hai letto il 3D? l'hai letto cosa è stato scritto a lui? hai letto che si è difeso?


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Guarda invece erano mesi...e caso strano hai scelto il mio post che vogliamo fare?direi che lo hai fatto apposta...e ricambierò il favore...!!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ti ho scritto che sei demente per caso?
> ma tu l'hai letto il 3D? l'hai letto cosa è stato scritto a lui? hai letto che si è difeso?


ti stai rendendo ridicola

marco


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi sembrava importante farlo, ho avuto la nausea nel leggere certe cose e come venivano e continuano a venire distorte.
> 
> marco


Ti va di parlare di altro? Sul tema "tradimento", intendo. Non dei fatti tuoi, intendiamoci.
Ti va di sporcarti le mani sul serio? :mrgreen::up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Toy*

Toy..la cosa è andata diversamente...!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

Tu invece gran figura oggi..!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> *Troppo buono sei tu *a rispondere agli attacchi . Di fronte a qualcuno che accenna mezza provocazione con me, sgattaiolo via  Funziona, di solito :sonar:


al momento in cui si arriva a certi livelli a me sembrano tutti sullo stesso piano ,veramente.perché non si tratta di essere troppo buoni a rispondere ma di non aspettare altro.è diverso


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ti ho scritto che sei demente per caso?
> ma tu l'hai letto il 3D? l'hai letto cosa è stato scritto a lui? hai letto che si è difeso?


A me fu dato dello sfigato che cerca femmine online, pappone nullafacente sulle spalle del papà, e morto di fame sposato per interessi economici...

Una delle femmine online eri tu, e mi avevi rifiutato 

...peró scrivevi "basta, basta tutti e due"


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Idem! ma mi pare che qui si veda solo quello che fa comodo vedere! gli attacchi verso di lui ovviamente vengono ignorati! ma attenta è perchè io non ragiono con la mia testa


Simy, lasciateli parlare...


è tutto scritto e non c'è da interpretare.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Già e cosa scrivesti in pvt a simy di me?questo perchè non ciò dici??:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vedi il lato positivo, certi giudizi possono solo rafforzarti...
> 
> Quando si diventa impermeabili a certe cattiverie, magari sei pronto anche per il mondo fuori.



O anche al contrario ....
il mondo fuori non mi piace ... troppe cattiverie gratuite ....
troppa gente pronta ad insegnarti a vivere, troppa gente che è sempre pronta a guardare quel che fai e a giudicarti....
troppa gente pronta a lapidarti senza chiarimenti....


----------



## The Cheater (17 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda invece erano mesi...e caso strano hai scelto il mio post che vogliamo fare?direi che lo hai fatto apposta...e ricambierò il favore...!!:up:


Ho giurato su mio papà...ma ripeto:
se la cosa ti infastidisce allora confermo tutto, sono una componente di un piano ben architettato da una mente superiore e malvagia


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Idem! ma mi pare che qui si veda solo quello che fa comodo vedere! gli attacchi verso di lui ovviamente vengono ignorati! ma attenta è perchè io non ragiono con la mia testa


Simy, lasciateli parlare...

chi vuole capire leggerà..


diversamente, non importa. lasciamo correre...


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Simy, lasciateli parlare...
> 
> 
> è tutto scritto e non c'è da interpretare.


Mi fa male sta cosa Micia...mi fa male....


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2012)

*Miciolidia*

Tranne toy....si son mostrati per cio che sono, poveri emarginati..5 poveri cretini!!!


----------



## aristocat (17 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> al momento in cui si arriva a certi livelli a me sembrano tutti sullo stesso piano ,veramente.perché non si tratta di essere troppo buoni a rispondere ma di non aspettare altro.è diverso


Tutto può essere, le strade che portano al vespaio sono infinite...
nella vita reale a me capita quando dò troppa importanza alle scivolate infelici e infantili di qualcuno.
Mi infiammo, e non dovrei.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> al momento in cui si arriva a certi livelli a me sembrano tutti sullo stesso piano ,veramente.perché non si tratta di essere troppo buoni a rispondere ma di non aspettare altro.è diverso



Minerva, oscuro è stato provocato, io e te no.

e nel merito abbiamo fatto le stesse considerazioni. è tutto scritto.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

essermi amica è un pò duretta...ma rifletti di chi stiamo parlando?lothar?minerva?luna?due nuovi arrivati?:rotfl:ma dai...lasciali perdere...a me spiace più di tebe.....a dire il vero!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già e cosa scrivesti in pvt a simy di me?questo perchè non ciò dici??:rotfl:


Qualcosa tipo coglione o testa di caxxo...lei da GRAN DONNA ti riferì tutto e tu cominciasti a scrivere illazioni sul mio conto...

Offese varie facevano parte del gioco, ma scrivere scemenze...

Ma comunque, acqua passata...poi capii che ero solo l'ennesima preda caduta nelle tue trappole


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Minerva, oscuro è stato provocato, io e te no.
> 
> e nel merito abbiamo fatto le stesse considerazioni. è tutto scritto.


:up:


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è bello.
> 
> Io sono nessuno per dire come dovrebbe essere questo forum... ma siccome vedo che molte persone, io compresa, lo usiamo spesso per raccontare la nostra vita vera, mi piacerebbe che fosse un luogo di confronto, più che di scontro.
> 
> ...


ma a me va bene anche lo scontro.....nel senso che parliamo di sesso e tradimenti e sentimenti.

ci sta anche lo scazzo e lo scambio senza complimenti.  sono argomenti che portano naturalmente a scaldarsi,quindi posso capire anche gli accaloramenti.

Capitano anche a me 

ma proprio perchè si mettono su piazza (virtuale,ma sempre piazza è) cose personalissime e si parla quasi sempre di terze persone che sono ignare di ciò che viene scritto qui......si dovrebbero avere ancora più paletti mentali ed essere sempre coscienti che il limite tra quello che è ammissibile e quello che no è estremamente labile.

nel caso di specie,mi rendo conto che il parallelo di Tebe è discutibile,sotto il profilo etico.  maq non credo che sia per questo che Tebe se ne sia avuta a male.

Credo che lei si sia stupita,per non dire altro,dello scivolamento sul personale.  assolutamente gratuito ed infondato,considerato che Tebe io in 3 mesi non l'ho mai letta andare fuori dalle righe manco per sbaglio.

Insomma...l'appunto nel merito ci stava.   l'attacco a divisioni corazzate spiegate no

Il resto che sta emergendo stasera poi mi sembra al limite dell'allucinante se non oltre


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

*simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Mi fa male sta cosa Micia...mi fa male....



ma per chi ti dispiace davvero ? con questi puoi chiarire in privato Simy. sbaglio ?

o forse non capisco tutto ..


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2012)

Dico così perché arrivo stasera e non mi sogno di leggermi... quante? 70 pagine di improperi?
Tra chi non aspetta altro, chi aveva conti in sospeso, chi è cascato nella rete, io direi che è giusto ora di far prevalere il buonsenso.
facciamo che oggi sia un altro giorno :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Micia*

Lascia stare  minerva interviene solo per i CAZZI SUOI E INTERVIENE PURE A CAZZO COME OGGI!!Tanto non ammetterà mai e si difenderà dietro le mie reazioni son anni che fa così solo che oggi mi ha rotto le palle una volta per tutte!!!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> essermi *amica è un pò duretta*...ma rifletti di chi stiamo parlando?lothar?minerva?luna?due nuovi arrivati?:rotfl:ma dai...lasciali perdere...a me spiace più di tebe.....a dire il vero!!!!


io sono fiera di essere tua amica...e lo sai!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*cheatrer*

Be è tu da grande uomo dovevi scriverlo in chiaro come faccio io...la testa di cazzo sei stata tu...prendertela con simy che sapevi mia amica è veramente puerile non credi?Dai cheater...lascia stare...potevi dare il tuo saluto in altro 3d.....ci hai messo del tuo..ma tranquillo ricambierò!!!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Qualcosa tipo coglione o testa di caxxo...lei* da GRAN DONNA *ti riferì tutto e tu cominciasti a scrivere illazioni sul mio conto...
> 
> Offese varie facevano parte del gioco, ma scrivere scemenze...
> 
> Ma comunque, acqua passata...poi capii che ero solo l'ennesima preda caduta nelle tue trappole


è il mio migliore amico Cheat.... non sono caduta in nessuna trappola...


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> essermi amica è un pò duretta...ma rifletti di chi stiamo parlando?lothar?minerva?luna?due nuovi arrivati?:rotfl:ma dai...lasciali perdere...a me spiace più di tebe.....a dire il vero!!!!




Ecco, hai detto il meglio che potessi dire..

:sorriso3:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Cmq*

Statene certi vista la vostra malafede non vi darò tregua....!!:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be è tu da grande uomo dovevi scriverlo in chiaro come faccio io...la testa di cazzo sei stata tu...prendertela con simy che sapevi mia amica è veramente puerile non credi?Dai cheater...lascia stare...potevi dare il tuo saluto in altro 3d.....ci hai messo del tuo..ma tranquillo ricambierò!!!


Me la sono presa io con simy???
Ahahahah 

Notte


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Micia*

Grazie di tutto, per la tua onestà!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ti va di parlare di altro? Sul tema "tradimento", intendo. Non dei fatti tuoi, intendiamoci.
> Ti va di sporcarti le mani sul serio? :mrgreen::up:


grazie dell'invito, ma leggo e basta in genere.

marco


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si perchè da gran donna mi ha riferito i tuoi insulti..cheater vai a dormire è meglio...!!Magari dimentico....!!


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono fiera di essere tua amica...e lo sai!





Simy ha detto:


> è il mio migliore amico Cheat.... non sono caduta in nessuna trappola...


piccola simy...tenera...non ti sentire cosi ...


sono scazzi  che passano...

tu chiarisci con chi desideri davvero farlo e fregatene del resto.


altro rubino, grazie.:rock:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Marco*

Leggi e non capisci un beneamato cazzo..complimenti vivissimi!Vaia dormire che domani c'è la scuola!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> piccola simy...tenera...non ti sentire cosi ...
> 
> 
> sono scazzi  che passano...
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è il mio migliore amico Cheat.... non sono caduta in nessuna trappola...


La trappola era per me 

Ma come ti ho detto, l'unica cosa che mi scoccia è avere condiviso con te cose personali...che poi hai spiattellato alla rinfusa dandogli la possibilità di fantasticare...

Notte


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Se  tu certi insulti li avessi fatti in chiaro non sarebbe accaduto grande uomo....!!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> La trappola era per me
> 
> Ma come ti ho detto, l'unica cosa che mi scoccia è avere condiviso con te cose personali...che poi hai spiattellato alla rinfusa dandogli la possibilità di fantasticare...
> 
> Notte


su questo sbagli...e hai sempre sbagliato...io non ho detto nulla  e te lo ha scritto anche Oscuro! sono cose che sono venute fuori con i vostri insulti... ma ovvio che tu non mi creda!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono fiera di essere tua amica...e lo sai!


anch'io sono fiero di essere vostro amico,,:up:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

*:abbraccio::bacio:*


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

*fratè*

*hasta la minchia siempre  :up::coglione:*


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Qualcosa tipo coglione o testa di caxxo...lei da GRAN DONNA ti riferì tutto e tu cominciasti a scrivere illazioni sul mio conto...
> 
> Offese varie facevano parte del gioco, ma scrivere scemenze...
> 
> Ma comunque, acqua passata...poi capii che ero solo l'ennesima preda caduta nelle tue trappole


Beh stigmatizzare che Simy abbia riferito ad Oscuro i tuoi insulti a lui e non vergognarti invece tu della figura di merda e da smidollato che fai per non averglieli detti in faccia ed in chiaro per tuoi viscidi secondi fini, mi fa sempre piu' essere contento di non dare spago piu' di tanto anche con conoscenze reali, perche' c'e' proprio gente di merda pura che gira qua...

anche nel reale prevengo, pero' la merda fuori la vedi e la scansi, qua no...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

*exStermy*

Mi fai il riassunto in una sola parola? pliss...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh stigmatizzare che Simy abbia riferito ad Oscuro i tuoi insulti a lui e non vergognarti invece tu della figura di merda e da smidollato che fai per non averglieli detti in faccia ed in chiaro per tuoi viscidi secondi fini, mi fa sempre piu' essere contento di non dare spago piu' di tanto anche con conoscenze reali, perche' c'e' proprio gente di merda pura che gira qua...
> 
> anche nel reale prevengo, pero' la merda fuori la vedi e la scansi, qua no...
> 
> ahahahah


mannaggia me tocca pure quotà a stu scem hahahhaaha


ciao guagliò tutto a post? :up:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi fai il riassunto in una sola parola? pliss...


Trojaio...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi fai il riassunto in una sola parola? pliss...


 ciao Claudio  :up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Trojaio...
> 
> ahahahahah



Azzo!! ci sei riuscito!!!!! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ciao Claudio :up:




Ciao terun!! savà bien com siempr ? i 25 cm apposto ?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Incredibile.... tu hai capito subito quello che cerco di spiegare a cheater da mesi.....!Ma è così difficile?Tu mi ricopri di insulti in pvt sapendo che simy è mia amica....e ti lamenti se in chiaro ti rispondo pesantemente e vuoi avere ragione dando a simy della scorretta e am e dello stronzo?????????Vabbè infondo ieri quì ho letto di molto peggio!!!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Incredibile.... tu hai capito subito quello che cerco di spiegare a cheater da mesi.....!Ma è così difficile?Tu mi ricopri di insulti in pvt sapendo che simy è mia amica....e ti lamenti se in chiaro ti rispondo pesantemente e vuoi avere ragione dando a simy della scorretta e am e dello stronzo?????????Vabbè infondo ieri quì ho letto di molto peggio!!!


infatti mica ce voleva na' laurea, pero' ormai me so' convinto che la capoccia per certi, se funziona, e' solo pe' na' botta de culo...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao terun!! savà bien com siempr ? i 25 cm apposto ?



siempre
:up:

e tu come te la passi lì a bolzano?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Vabbè non so che dire...ieri mi hanno lasciato senza parole!!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti mica ce voleva na' laurea, pero' ormai me so' convinto che la capoccia per certi, se funziona, e' solo pe' na' botta de culo...
> 
> ahahahahah


 è il tuo caso....ahahhaahhaahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè non so che dire...ieri mi hanno lasciato senza parole!!


io invece nun me so' meravigliato...

tutto nella "norma".....de qua...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Stermy avrà i suoi eccessi,le sue certezze...però a me sembra fin TROPPO COERENTE....!!!


----------



## Carola (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma scusate siamo stati tutti attaccati qui ben o male, sono argomenti così delicati ci sta lo scazzo
Poi c’è chi usa termini davvero forti quasi vicino all’insulto io ne ricordo di pesantissimi
Quello che mi ferì di più poi in realtà fu il giudicarmi come genitore

Cmq in un forum è così e forse si pretende troppo in primis da noi stessi di far capire cose che scritte e senza conoscersi non passano, emozioni stati d’animo ecc

E ‘davvero tutto al limite in questi casi
Però certi commenti che ho letto ieri tristi, pesanti davvero
Siamo cmq essere umani dotati della capacità del “rispetto”
Quindi si può dire sono/non sono d’accordo senza sentenziare/ bollare

Invece qui spesso c’è una sorta di caccia alle streghe
Non costruttiva
Siamo tutti diversi e mettere dinanzi traditori e traditi è dura
In generale non bisognerebbe sentirsi come quelli che hanno la verità in mano ma provare a mettersi nei panni degli altri

Non giudicare ecco.
Esprime le proprie opinioni.
E anche accettare quelle diverse.

Deto qeusto trovo assurdo poi mettere limiti non confrontarsi 
E messaggi privati da asilo mariuccia

Va bè
Dire che ci sono persone molto intelligenti qui
E altre che magari lo sono ma vanno giù pesantissimoL
Epoi i supermoralisti..quelli..paura:scared:
Peccato però. confrontarsi è così utile.
fors emeglio però vis a vis....


ciao


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Stermy quanti anni hai?Io 41 e non mi sembra nella norma vedere gente più adulta scrivere certe cose....!!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è il tuo caso....ahahhaahhaahah


uela'...la prima gallina che canta ha fatto l'ovo...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy avrà i suoi eccessi,le sue certezze...però a me sembra fin TROPPO COERENTE....!!!



infatti, non volevo dirlo se no lo strunz si monta la testa ma effettivamente dice il vero magari con crudezza ma bisogna darli atto che ci azzecca..:up:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> uela'...la prima gallina che canta ha fatto l'ovo...
> 
> ahahahahah


ùù

 ciao ò scè tutt a post? hahahaahaaa


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> siempre
> :up:
> 
> e tu come te la passi lì a bolzano?



Ma passu bbuonu!e  megghiu i tia! ( il dialetto bolzaneto(spero si scriva così) è incomprensibile)


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy quanti anni hai?Io 41 e non mi sembra nella norma vedere gente più adulta scrivere certe cose....!!


purtrippa ne ho 56 pero' te ripeto che le cazzate standard so' nella norma appunto qua perche' e' frequentato da categorie ben delineate di persone e non c'e' niente da fare, la capoccia per fare certe stronzate inenarrabili o meno, funziona a botta de culo o nun funziona proprio...

nun se scappa...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

E che dire degli MP ? minchia c'è un sottosuolo da brivido!!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> purtrippa ne ho 56 pero' te ripeto che le cazzate standard so' nella norma appunto qua perche' e' frequentato da categorie ben delineate di persone e non c'e' niente da fare, la capoccia per fare certe stronzate inenarrabili o meno, funziona a botta de culo o nun funziona proprio...
> 
> nun se scappa...
> 
> ahahahah


  azz tieni 56 anni? era meglio si te facive e' carcere, almeno usciv col garofano in  petto hahaahahaahaha


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> purtrippa ne ho 56 pero' te ripeto che le cazzate standard so' nella norma appunto qua perche' e' frequentato da categorie ben delineate di persone e non c'e' niente da fare, la capoccia per fare certe stronzate inenarrabili o meno, funziona a botta de culo o nun funziona proprio...
> 
> nun se scappa...
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl::rotflddio..questa me la rivendo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma passu bbuonu!e megghiu i tia! ( il dialetto bolzaneto(spero si scriva così) è incomprensibile)



la smetti  di            :sbronza:               di prima mattina


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma scusate siamo stati tutti attaccati qui ben o male, sono argomenti così delicati ci sta lo scazzo
> Poi c’è chi usa termini davvero forti quasi vicino all’insulto io ne ricordo di pesantissimi
> Quello che mi ferì di più poi in realtà fu il giudicarmi come genitore
> 
> ...


Rose' qua ognuno se mette cio' che piace e se omette il resto e su quello che se legge poi ognuno se fa la sua Gestalt influenzata inevitabilmente dalle proprie esperienze e dal proprio intuito che dovrebbero essere sempre in funzione per salvargli er culo anche nel reale...

se l'immagine che se crea risulta per certi negativa dipende da cio' che se veicola nel messaggio e non dal messaggio in se'...

oseno' e' come volerse inkazza' cor termometro se c'hai la febbre...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *Rose' qua ognuno se mette cio' che piace e se omette il resto e su quello che se legge poi ognuno se fa la sua Gestalt influenzata inevitabilmente dalle proprie esperienze e dal proprio intuito che dovrebbero essere sempre in funzione per salvargli er culo anche nel reale...*
> 
> *se l'immagine che se crea risulta per certi negativa dipende da cio' che se veicola nel messaggio e non dal messaggio in se'..*.
> 
> ...



:quoto:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

sembrate confinati in un ghetto, guardatevi intorno siete soli


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh stigmatizzare che Simy abbia riferito ad Oscuro i tuoi insulti a lui e non vergognarti invece tu della figura di merda e da smidollato che fai per non averglieli detti in faccia ed in chiaro per tuoi viscidi secondi fini, mi fa sempre piu' essere contento di non dare spago piu' di tanto anche con conoscenze reali, perche' c'e' proprio gente di merda pura che gira qua...
> 
> anche nel reale prevengo, pero' la merda fuori la vedi e la scansi, qua no...
> 
> ahahahah


beh sai...a me tante volte capita che una persona mi dica "ma sai, quel tipo lì è proprio una testa di cazzo"...e non per questo mi viene di andare a riferire tutto all'interessato...

ci sono situazioni e situazioni...insulti gratuiti o minacce o illazioni le tratto in un modo, vado dall'amico e riferisco...ma per un "testa di cazzo" pour parler onestamente...mi sentirei una checca chiacchierona ad andare a riferire...

proprio ora un utente mi ha scritto "lascia stare, stermy è un idiota totale"...mica ti dico chi è stato...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sembrate confinati in un ghetto, guardatevi intorno siete soli



 meglio soli che male accompagnati...


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe ti rimando la bovina..se non sai esprimere cio che senti è un tuo problema,anche miciolidia,simy,e rosa 3 hanno capito quello che ho capito io...e non solo loro...!Hai avuto un' uscita pessima... a dire il vero non è la prima volta...anche all'epoca di toy nei confronti di simy lasciasti molto a desiderare....!Chiudere la discussione è un segnale deciso del tuo disagio...sei una delusione!Ripeto:far volontariato non ti mette in una posizione di conoscenza maggiore...credimi non hai nulla da insegnarmi!!!



ciao Oscuro
può succedere che le parole vengano male interpretate, tuttavia se chi le ha scritte offre spiegazioni, è bene ascoltarle con attenzione
un po' ci "conosciamo" tutti, un po' si va d'accordo ed un po' no, secondo me non c'è nessun problema:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> meglio soli che male accompagnati...


lo penseranno anche gli altri infatti, e se ne stanno ben lontani


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ciao Oscuro
> può succedere che le parole vengano male interpretate, tuttavia se chi le ha scritte offre spiegazioni, è bene ascoltarle con attenzione
> un po' ci "conosciamo" tutti, un po' si va d'accordo ed un po' no, secondo me non c'è nessun problema:smile:



*E LUCE FU     :inlove:    :inlove:      :inlove:     * buongiono amoruccio


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> *E LUCE FU     :inlove:    :inlove:      :inlove:     * buongiono amoruccio



buongiorno tesorino:inlove:

solito posto stasera?


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo penseranno anche gli altri infatti, e se ne stanno ben lontani


non ti sembra di essere un po' melodrammatico?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ciao Oscuro
> può succedere che le parole vengano male interpretate, tuttavia se chi le ha scritte offre spiegazioni, è bene ascoltarle con attenzione
> un po' ci "conosciamo" tutti, un po' si va d'accordo ed un po' no, secondo me non c'è nessun problema:smile:



Brava!! e come esempio citiamo battiato no? broccolatore doc op e sop! altro nun sa fare!  batt tvb lo sai ma sto sganasciando dal ridereeeee


----------



## milli (18 Settembre 2012)

Cavolicchi, mi sono assentata per il fine settimana e guardate che cosa è successo! Per leggere tutto mi è venuto il mal di testa. 
Una domanda: perchè non riusciamo a dissentire in maniera civile? Ho idea che sono troppo stupida per capire 

P.s.: buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

buongiorno tira ancora brutta aria vedo...
ripeto che ne so quanto ieri...troppe pagine da leggere...e sinceramente non ho ne voglia ne tempo...
ma a prescindere...oscuro posso dirti una cosa???
ti sei arrabbiato,avrai avuto le tue ragioni...ma perchè perseveri arrabbiandoti sempre di più...???giova a qualcosa???
lascia stare tebe e il resto parlo in generale
sei troppo rabbioso....
la mia non vuole essere un offesa...ma se ti rilassassi un po di piu...
prendere le cose di petto ok...è il tuo modo...vanno bene anche i termi colorati e fantasiosi....espreimere la propria opinione..ma se quella non coincide con quella degli altri fa niente...io non tolgo nulla a te e tu non togli nulla a me....

nella vita bisogna anche imparare a lasciar perdere...specie in queste circostanze...
era da un po che volevo dirtelo....
fatti fare un massaggio da battiato...è bravo sai

rilassati...un pochino almeno???

vabeh adesso che ho detto la mia  mi levo dalle palle....


buona continuazione....


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava!! e come esempio citiamo battiato no? broccolatore doc op e sop! altro nun sa fare!  batt tvb lo sai ma sto sganasciando dal ridereeeee



 ma perchè, battiato broccola TUTTE??

ma è terribile!

:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ciao Oscuro
> può succedere che le parole vengano male interpretate, tuttavia se chi le ha scritte offre spiegazioni, è bene ascoltarle con attenzione
> un po' ci "conosciamo" tutti, un po' si va d'accordo ed un po' no, secondo me non c'è nessun problema:smile:


tieni anche conto di chi ha bisogno della lite...come una componente dell'aria, c'è l'ossigeno l'idrogeno ecc...per alcuni in mezzo c'è anche la "lite periodica online"...se non accade vanno in crisi respiratoria 

quando vedi che una persona litiga 10-15 volte in un anno su un forum...è accettabile dire "è fatto così, è un buono"???
quando a fronte di un "chiudiamola qui, basta" il tizio risponde "no, manco per niente, non mi fermo"...come si può non definire il personaggio in questione un guerrafondaio???

poi per carità...gli affetti vanno aldilà delle considerazioni...io avevo alcuni amici delinquenti per i quali provavo profondo affetto...ma quando li arrestavano (2 li hanno ammazzati) non piangevo per loro...mi sforzavo di essere obbiettivo e dire "caxxo, siete criminali, prendetevi ciò che meritate"

poi cavolo...sempre online...se uno si vuole sfogare che vada all'apeto a farsi una sana scazzottata...oppure in palestra


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> buongiorno tesorino:inlove:
> 
> solito posto stasera?


 si tesoro, ma stasera ti riservo una sorpresa..


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non ti sembra di essere un po' melodrammatico?


no è semplicemente un vigliacco non registrato, pertanto da ignorare..


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, battiato broccola TUTTE??
> 
> ma è terribile!
> 
> :rotfl:


 che fa fare l'ammmoooreeeeeeeee



























Rende orbi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, battiato broccola TUTTE??
> 
> ma è terribile!
> 
> :rotfl:


tesoro broccolo tutte ma amo solo te      :inlove:      :inlove:     :inlove:



:rotfl:


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tieni anche conto di chi ha bisogno della lite...come una componente dell'aria, c'è l'ossigeno l'idrogeno ecc...per alcuni in mezzo c'è anche la "lite periodica online"...se non accade vanno in crisi respiratoria
> 
> quando vedi che una persona litiga 10-15 volte in un anno su un forum...è accettabile dire "è fatto così, è un buono"???
> quando a fronte di un "chiudiamola qui, basta" il tizio risponde "no, manco per niente, non mi fermo"...come si può non definire il personaggio in questione un guerrafondaio???
> ...



assolutamente d'accordo. e' un peccato che un forum che potrebbe essere interessante venga reso inutilizzabile a causa delle offese. Ma non c'è un moderatore qui? In molti altri forum, le offese non sono tollerate e chi litiga spesso viene cancellato


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tesoro broccolo tutte ma amo solo te :inlove: :inlove: :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:




MARO' CHE INFAME BUGIARDO! SENZA ROSSORE SENZA VERGOGNA


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tieni anche conto di chi ha bisogno della lite...come una componente dell'aria, c'è l'ossigeno l'idrogeno ecc...per alcuni in mezzo c'è anche la "lite periodica online"...se non accade vanno in crisi respiratoria
> 
> quando vedi che una persona litiga 10-15 volte in un anno su un forum...è accettabile dire "è fatto così, è un buono"???
> quando a fronte di un "chiudiamola qui, basta" il tizio risponde "no, manco per niente, non mi fermo"...come si può non definire il personaggio in questione un guerrafondaio???
> ...



ma guarda, io 'sta cosa la capisco bene
sembrerà strano, ma nella mia vita reale periodicamente ci si attacca a sangue tra amici ed anche in famiglia, volano parole irripetibile e poi...tutto finisce
non dico che sia bello, ma a me e agli altri succede eccome, forse è un modo per non avere cose da rinfacciare in futuro, gli argomenti che hanno provocato lo scatenarsi dell'inferno non vengono più toccati perchè ciascuno sa bene come la pensano gli altri:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava!! e come esempio citiamo battiato no? broccolatore doc op e sop! altro nun sa fare!  batt tvb lo sai ma sto sganasciando dal ridereeeee






Risus abundat in bocca stoltorum.....


come vedi so fare pure altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mò famme faticà......


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> MARO' CHE INFAME BUGIARDO! SENZA ROSSORE SENZA VERGOGNA



fatt e fatti tuoi.. famme faticà...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fatt e fatti tuoi.. famme faticà...



Ok compà :up: 

Ora hanno 20 secondi per venirmi in MP, altrimenti chiudo e  vado a lavurà!  a dopoloz!


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda, io 'sta cosa la capisco bene
> sembrerà strano, ma nella mia vita reale periodicamente ci si attacca a sangue tra amici ed anche in famiglia, volano parole irripetibile e poi...tutto finisce
> non dico che sia bello, ma a me e agli altri succede eccome, forse è un modo per non avere cose da rinfacciare in futuro, gli argomenti che hanno provocato lo scatenarsi dell'inferno non vengono più toccati perchè ciascuno sa bene come la pensano gli altri:smile:


ma qui volano offese pesanti, parolacce etc. Non trovate incredibile che tutto questo accada?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Esci dal mio MP battiatooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! e che azzo va!!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Cavolicchi, mi sono assentata per il fine settimana e guardate che cosa è successo! Per leggere tutto mi è venuto il mal di testa.
> Una domanda: perchè non riusciamo a dissentire in maniera civile? Ho idea che sono troppo stupida per capire
> 
> P.s.: buongiorno a tutti


 buongiorno egregia signora Milli, sentivamo la mancanza della sua classe ed eleganza,
:sic:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> ma qui volano offese pesanti, parolacce etc. Non trovate incredibile che tutto questo accada?




sei qui da poco........


no non è incredibile


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok compà :up:
> 
> Ora hanno 20 secondi per venirmi in MP, altrimenti chiudo e vado a lavurà!  a dopoloz!


:up: a presto cumpà


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Sai ti è stato gia spiegato che hai fatto una figura di merda all'epoca...vuoi continuare o no?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sei qui da poco........
> 
> 
> no non è incredibile


buongiorno Annuccia :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> piccola simy...tenera...non ti sentire cosi ...
> 
> 
> sono scazzi  che passano...
> ...


altro rubbbbino:risata:

e che è :risata:


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> ma qui volano offese pesanti, parolacce etc. Non trovate incredibile che tutto questo accada?



incredibile no, potrebbe essere evitato ma gli animi si surriscaldano e partono le centraline
può capitare


----------



## milli (18 Settembre 2012)

Buongiorno a Lei caro Battiato! Tutto bene, a parte le solite, sterili discussioni?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> ma qui volano offese pesanti, parolacce etc. Non trovate incredibile che tutto questo accada?


 mica sò tutti signori come me...


 provate a dire il contrario


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Annuccia :smile:


avevo gia salutato anch'io....
ma eravate tropo impegnati:incazzato:

vabeh...
a ri-buongiorno....


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Ma se pensi che il problema sia oscuro....rispetto il tuo opensiero!!:up:


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sei qui da poco........
> 
> 
> no non è incredibile


e a te sta bene?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> incredibile no, potrebbe essere evitato ma gli animi si surriscaldano e partono le centraline
> può capitare



 il troppo sole d'estate inevitabilmente danneggia le centraline....


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> incredibile no, potrebbe essere evitato ma gli animi si surriscaldano e partono le centraline
> può capitare


ma per evitarlo non credi che andrebbe criticato? se tu dici che "può capitare" di fatto lo sdogani. Invece, questi comportamenti andrebbero censurati, per il bene di tutti


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

E no...tebe avrebbe dovuto scusarsi dell'uscita infelice...invece non ha fatto nulla...e quando ha visto che altri prendevano a pretesto la cosa VEDI MINERVA, LUNA, E LOTHAR...avrebbe dovuto intervenire.....POI Verso sera chissà perchè chissà percome son venuti a slautarmi cheater e toy...toy a dire il vero molto serenamente ed educatamente!!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Buongiorno a Lei caro Battiato! Tutto bene, a parte le solite, sterili discussioni?


tutto bene signora Milli, mi è mancata.. si tutto bene e le sterili discussioni ormai fanno parte del quotidiano, sta a noi saperle evitare o quantomeno gestire...Lei tutto bene?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> avevo gia salutato anch'io....
> ma eravate tropo impegnati:incazzato:
> 
> vabeh...
> a ri-buongiorno....


ti chiedo pubblicamente scusa...:umile:


imperdonabile non recepire il saluto di una bella signora... marò starò mica ld: ?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se pensi che il problema sia oscuro....rispetto il tuo opensiero!!:up:


Non è che il problema sia Oscuro : il problema è che Oscuro è tordo no?
Giustamente ieri osservatori hanno rilevato che alla fine della fiera leggendo e rileggendo tu sei stato il capro espiatorio della bagarra....no?

Se osservi molte persone ti hanno detto lascia perdere no?

Tu invece vuoi insistere all'infinito ed è lì che va a finire che passi per il capro espiatorio no?

Non ti sei mai reso conto che le persone quando trovano uno molto insistente iniziano a dargli ragione purchè la pianti?

Questo poi se ne va contento dicendo a sè stesso tutto gonfio e impettito...visto avevo ragione io...li ho zittiti ancora una volta...e invece non sa che si fa solo compatire...

Ascoltami bene....

Ma ti sembra intelligente, dopo che un'utente ha chiuso una discussione, come è nel suo diritto di autrice di un 3d, lanciando il segnale: ragazzi per me è chiusa qui, riaprire in confessionale un 3d dal titolo il nome di quell'utente?

Qua dentro sai non sei il vigile che può usare il fischietto e intimare l'alt eh?

Credimi Oscuro, avresti fatto meno brutta figura, a mollare la questione quando l'aveva chiusa tebe no?

Allora ci fai o ci sei?


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> ma per evitarlo non credi che andrebbe criticato? se tu dici che "può capitare" di fatto lo sdogani. Invece, questi comportamenti andrebbero censurati, per il bene di tutti



c'è la moderazione degli utenti, per me va bene così
poi non è che mi scandalizzo facilmente:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se pensi che il problema sia oscuro....rispetto il tuo opensiero!!:up:



io non parlavo della vicenda nello specifico.....

era un pensiero rivolto ad una presona che si........ è spigolosa...dura.....(non mi riferisco all'uccello eh..non cominciamo un'altra diatriba:rotfl come dicono dalle mie parti "quadrata"
ma secondo me sotto quella corazza non sei come ti "dipingi "....

io sai...preferisco ad un certo punto voltare le spalle e andare invece di restare se la cosa non mi va....


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai ti è stato gia spiegato che hai fatto una figura di merda all'epoca...vuoi continuare o no?


esci un po'...molla sto caxxo di pc e vivi la vita...
:up:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> beh sai...a me tante volte capita che una persona mi dica "ma sai, quel tipo lì è proprio una testa di cazzo"...e non per questo mi viene di andare a riferire tutto all'interessato...
> 
> ci sono situazioni e situazioni...insulti gratuiti o minacce o illazioni le tratto in un modo, vado dall'amico e riferisco...ma per un "testa di cazzo" pour parler onestamente...mi sentirei una checca chiacchierona ad andare a riferire...
> 
> proprio ora un utente mi ha scritto "lascia stare, stermy è un idiota totale"...mica ti dico chi è stato...


beh sinceramente te diro' che il tuo come comportamento de viscido lumancone ce sta tutto e so' cazzi tua se te devi arrampica' sugli specchi pe' di' che nun e' vero...

quanto a quello che t'ha scritto quella roba, evidentemente per darte manforte sta al tuo livello....

basso...molto basso....

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> c'è la moderazione degli utenti, per me va bene così
> poi non è che mi scandalizzo facilmente:smile:


E un forum moderato dagli utenti dovrebbe essere una conquista e non un limite.
Dalle liti che si sono viste ieri...manco morto vorrei fare il moderatore di un forum eh?
Dalle liti di ieri si capisce perchè Admin ha creato quel sistema...porco cazzo uno avrà dirittto de viver ben eh?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Cheater*

Io direi cher sarebbe il caso che ci pensi tu..a mollare il pc...detto questo possiamo chiudere o no?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Sai,di quello che scrivi tu non me ne fotte un cazzo non ti stimo per cui....!Avete fatto bella figura voi?siete 5 poveri emarginati,state sul cazzo a mezzo forum se non di più...e venite a dispensare consigli ma su cosa?Ti rimando al mittente il tordo e stammi alla larga...!!


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no...tebe avrebbe dovuto scusarsi dell'uscita infelice...invece non ha fatto nulla...e quando ha visto che altri prendevano a pretesto la cosa VEDI MINERVA, LUNA, E LOTHAR...avrebbe dovuto intervenire.....POI Verso sera chissà perchè chissà percome son venuti a slautarmi cheater e toy...toy a dire il vero molto serenamente ed educatamente!!



e ma tu non ti devi incazzare se le persone non fanno sempre quello che ti aspetteresti da loro
possono avere dei motivi, o esserci degli equivoci:smile:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Abbiamo scritto sta cosa in 5....se vuoi ti faccio i nomi hanno attaccato me..son poveri scarafaggi emarginati....son sempre loro....!!


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E un forum moderato dagli utenti dovrebbe essere una conquista e non un limite.
> Dalle liti che si sono viste ieri...manco morto vorrei fare il moderatore di un forum eh?
> Dalle liti di ieri si capisce perchè Admin ha creato quel sistema...porco cazzo uno avrà dirittto de viver ben eh?



tra l'altro, mi sembra che sia sparito almeno un 3d


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

mi sa che non se ne esce.......


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E un forum moderato dagli utenti dovrebbe essere una conquista e non un limite.
> Dalle liti che si sono viste ieri...manco morto vorrei fare il moderatore di un forum eh?
> Dalle liti di ieri si capisce perchè Admin ha creato quel sistema...porco cazzo uno avrà dirittto de viver ben eh?


scusatemi, evidentemente non io a non capire. Però davvero non capisco come sia possibile che si permetta a due o tre soggetti di offendere senza limite solo perché sono loro. Ci vuole un pò di civiltà in tutte le cose, anche su internet. Le offese lette qui sono davvero pesanti e credo che sarebbe interesse di tutti evitarle. Io ho trovato questo sito per caso, e volevo aprire un forum su un tradimento che ho subito. Ho letto i posts di ieri e sono rimasta davvero incredula. Pagine e pagine di insulti, e le persone che generano e rivolgono questi insulti non ricevono nessuna critica. Come mai?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sa che non se ne esce.......


 Stanza relax?..


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiamo scritto sta cosa in 5....se vuoi ti faccio i nomi hanno attaccato me..son poveri scarafaggi emarginati....son sempre loro....!!



sono molto dispiaciuta, vorrei fare qualcosa ma non so cosa, sinceramente


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tra l'altro, mi sembra che sia sparito almeno un 3d


sai per caso chi sono i moderatori?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiamo scritto sta cosa in 5....se vuoi ti faccio i nomi* hanno attaccato me*..son poveri scarafaggi emarginati....son sempre loro....!!




il conte infatti parlava di te come capro espiatorio....
non so "la cosa"e non so chi sono i 5....però tra tutti sei quello che "ha dato di più"quello che lascia piu la scia...quello che si impone di più...
invece di dire ad un certo punto...ma vaffanculo va...la pensi così???e continua pure tanto a me non mi togli nulla....

magari alzando pure il dito medio se vuoi...


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il conte infatti parlava di te come capro espiatorio....
> non so "la cosa"e non so chi sono i 5....però tra tutti sei quello che "ha dato di più"quello che lascia piu la scia...quello che si impone di più...
> invece di dire ad un certo punto...ma vaffanculo va...la pensi così???e continua pure tanto a me non mi togli nulla....
> 
> magari alzando pure il dito medio se vuoi...


scusa, non per intromettermi, ma li hai letti i messaggi scritti? Sono delle offese davvero incaccettabili e voi dite che lui è stato un capro espiatorio? proprio non capîsco


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh sinceramente te diro' che il tuo come comportamento de viscido lumancone ce sta tutto e so' cazzi tua se te devi arrampica' sugli specchi pe' di' che nun e' vero...
> 
> quanto a quello che t'ha scritto quella roba, evidentemente per darte manforte sta al tuo livello....
> 
> ...


non capisco il tuo linguaggio...sembri uno che parla con una pezza bagnata in bocca 

va lavati :up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Era una questione fra me e tebe....la cosa è stata voluta per regolare vecchi conti in sospeso...hanno fatto un 'altra figura di merda....!!Ho scritto le stesse cose di altri 5 e tutto scritto.... la gelosia e l'invidia per sfigati di 50anni è una cosa brutta!!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sono molto dispiaciuta, vorrei fare qualcosa *ma non so cosa*, sinceramente


te lo spiego stasera tesò...
:inlove:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> scusatemi, evidentemente non io a non capire. Però davvero non capisco come sia possibile che si permetta a due o tre soggetti di offendere senza limite solo perché sono loro. Ci vuole un pò di civiltà in tutte le cose, anche su internet. Le offese lette qui sono davvero pesanti e credo che sarebbe interesse di tutti evitarle. Io ho trovato questo sito per caso, e volevo aprire un forum su un tradimento che ho subito. Ho letto i posts di ieri e sono rimasta davvero incredula. Pagine e pagine di insulti, e le persone che generano e rivolgono questi insulti non ricevono nessuna critica. Come mai?


beh pero' con le offese e gl'insulti all'intelligenza de chi legge le vostre stronzate autoassolutorie ed anche autocelebrative, qualcuno che s'inkazza e te dipinge invece coi colori giusti lo puoi anche trovare...

sara' sfiga?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sono molto dispiaciuta, vorrei fare qualcosa ma non so cosa, sinceramente


potresti paga' na' multa...

D'ACCORDOOOO?

ahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io direi cher sarebbe il caso che ci pensi tu..a mollare il pc...detto questo possiamo chiudere o no?


io iphone, tesoro mio...il pc manco so cosa è ormai 

chiudere??? se dovessi adeguarmi al tuo livello dovrei dire "ma manco per niente"...

...essendo di un altra categoria invece, ti dico SI...come già ti ho scritto in privato (in risposta al tuo messaggio, non si sa mai dovessi mentire) sfottersi ogni tanto pubblicamente mi va bene...

...per il resto non voglio averci a che fare nulla con te...

have a nice day


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era una questione fra me e tebe....la cosa è stata voluta *per regolare vecchi conti *in sospeso...hanno fatto un 'altra figura di merda....!!Ho scritto le stesse cose di altri 5 e tutto scritto.... la gelosia e l'invidia per sfigati di 50anni è una cosa brutta!!



continua a capire poco...scusami ma qui la faccenda si aggroviglia...
non ho studiato ieri


è meglio che non intervenga più....


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' con le offese e gl'insulti all'intelligenza de chi legge le vostre stronzate autoassolutorie ed anche autocelebrative, qualcuno che s'inkazza e te dipinge invece coi colori giusti lo puoi anche trovare...
> 
> sara' sfiga?
> 
> ahahahah


ecco, questo è un buon esempio: per voi questo messaggio va bene? chi offende chi? chi inizia ad usare il termine stronzate?


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io iphone, tesoro mio...il pc manco so cosa è ormai
> 
> chiudere??? se dovessi adeguarmi al tuo livello dovrei dire "ma manco per niente"...
> 
> ...


purtroppo temo che non ci sia molta speranza


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> scusatemi, evidentemente non io a non capire. Però davvero non capisco come sia possibile che si permetta a due o tre soggetti di offendere senza limite solo perché sono loro. Ci vuole un pò di civiltà in tutte le cose, anche su internet. Le offese lette qui sono davvero pesanti e credo che sarebbe interesse di tutti evitarle. Io ho trovato questo sito per caso, e volevo aprire un forum su un tradimento che ho subito. Ho letto i posts di ieri e sono rimasta davvero incredula. Pagine e pagine di insulti, e le persone che generano e rivolgono questi insulti non ricevono nessuna critica. Come mai?


Ti rispondo così.
1) Registrati e ne parliamo
2) Come mai sei andata a infognarti nei pochi 3d di flame?
Il forum è molto grande e vasto.
Osserverai che ci sono 3d in cui postano 3o 4 persone e assomigliano a chat private.

E osserverai che ci sono una montagna di altri 3d in cui tutto il resto del forum se ne fotte del flame e si gusta il forum in santa pace no?

Non aprire un forum, registrati, vai in confessionale e ci racconti la tua storia no?

Non abbiamo certo bisogno, dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato, che arrivi qui l'ennesimo ospite a dirci come ci dobbiamo comportare.

Non ti piace sto forum? Lo scaghi e vai a parlare di tradimento altrove,
Ti piace ti registri e così leggi il regolamento che puoi perfino scaricarti in pdf, e capisci quali sono le regole che vigono in questo posto...

Fai un ragionamento strano...
Come se io andassi in Olanda e mi dicessi....che peccato volevo visitare l'Olanda, ma hai me, invece di esserci un presidente della repubblica, c'è una regina...

Molti di noi che conoscono gli utenti da anni, meglio pardon, che li leggono da anni: si sono fatti una ragione di come sono no?

E si accettano per come sono...no?
Del resto mica ce li dobbiamo sposare o portare a casa nostra no?

Oppure opzione C
Scrivi una bella letterina ad Admin piena di credenziali e ti offri per dedicare tempo ed energia alla moderazione di questo forum no?:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era una questione fra me e tebe....la cosa è stata voluta per regolare vecchi conti in sospeso...hanno fatto un 'altra figura di merda....!!Ho scritto le stesse cose di altri 5 e tutto scritto.... la gelosia e l'invidia per sfigati di 50anni è una cosa brutta!!



fratè la cosa più meschina è che hanno offeso e usato Simy per colpire te perchè sapevano che se ti attacavano personalmente te ne saresti uscito alla grande e che invece attaccando simy ti saresti arrabbiato di brutto, una sorta di becera vendetta trasversale da gente che ti conosce bene altro che non registrati.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> continua a capire poco...scusami ma qui la faccenda si aggroviglia...
> non ho studiato ieri
> 
> 
> è meglio che non intervenga più....


 stanza relax?...


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> ecco, questo è un buon esempio: per voi questo messaggio va bene? chi offende chi? chi inizia ad usare il termine stronzate?


ma tu sei la marina de 53anni che se tromba er sindacalista o sei n'artra marina?

ma ce sta n'invasione de marine?

ahahahahah

Ps: se sei la marina di dol, vieni pure avanti cocca bella che c'ho un conto in sospeso...

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fratè la cosa più meschina è che hanno offeso e usato Simy per colpire te perchè sapevano che se ti attacavano personalmente te ne saresti uscito alla grande e che invece attaccando simy ti saresti arrabbiato di brutto, una sorta di becera vendetta trasversale da gente che ti conosce bene altro che non registrati.


ma tu chi sei? chi ti conosce???

non ci siamo proprio...io non ho mai attaccato simy in quanto se le devo dire stronxa, e l'ho fatto, lo faccio FACCIA A FACCIA oppure CON LA MIA VOCE...chi vuol capire capisca...

fino al giorno della lite, stupidamente lo ammetto, credevo che simy fosse mia amica ALMENO tanto quanto quest'altro qui...di sicuro non mi sentivo l'amichetto online...ho sbagliato evidentemente...

...ma non è un problema, ma cortesemente evita di giudicare cose che sconosci...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> ecco, questo è un buon esempio: per voi questo messaggio va bene? chi offende chi? chi inizia ad usare il termine stronzate?


Ma uffi...
Lo hai letto?
Lui è il buffone di corte no?
Sta tenta il forum è come una classe di liceo no?
Ci sta il ciccione, la strafiga, la secchiona....ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ecco lui è un utente atipico no?
Fa così perchè da piccolo ha ricevuto una botta in testa e non si è più ripigliato no?
Tu prova entrare come traditrice e trovati difronte Daniele no?

Questo messaggio non ci va nè bene nè male...
Sappiamo come trattare l'autore no?

Credimi è anni che sta qui...più in là non va...
Non ci riesce...

Non sa scrivere neppure in italiano...

Non ti sembra di essere un tantino intollerante?
[video=youtube;I6sOsiTGpm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6sOsiTGpm0[/video]


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti rispondo così.
> 1) Registrati e ne parliamo
> 2) Come mai sei andata a infognarti nei pochi 3d di flame?
> Il forum è molto grande e vasto.
> ...


ho capito. scusa l'intromissione, ero solo sorpresa, ma se alla maggioranza va bene cosi', hai ragione tu, sono io che debbo andar via.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fratè la cosa più meschina è che hanno offeso e usato Simy per colpire te perchè sapevano che se ti attacavano personalmente te ne saresti uscito alla grande e che invece attaccando simy ti saresti arrabbiato di brutto, una sorta di becera vendetta trasversale da gente che ti conosce bene altro che non registrati.


ao' ma qua scrivono ancora e sempre tutti....Persichetti, Alex, Medusa, Brugola, er pupazzetto, il sardo etcetc

a siccome nun me vojo sforza' a di' quanto so' cazzoni quando se comportano cosi', li mando affanculo in comitiva...

ahahahahah


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffi...
> Lo hai letto?
> Lui è il buffone di corte no?
> Sta tenta il forum è come una classe di liceo no?
> ...


quindi voi lo ignorate? e' questo che stai dicendo? non so se sono intollerante, ma trovo disdicevole essere offesa. hai visto l'altro post?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' ma qua scrivono ancora e sempre tutti....Persichetti, Alex, Medusa, Brugola, er pupazzetto, il sardo etcetc
> 
> a siccome nun me vojo sforza' a di' quanto so' cazzoni quando se comportano cosi', li mando affanculo in comitiva...
> 
> ahahahahah


 tu si che sai affrontare i problemi ahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffi...
> Lo hai letto?
> Lui è il buffone di corte no?
> Sta tenta il forum è come una classe di liceo no?
> ...


ao' co' te ogni vorta che t'esibisci cosi' alla cazzo ringrazio madre natura per aver avuto nei miei confronti un'occhio de riguardo a differenza tua ed il culo ad ave' na' capoccia non da sciroccato perso ed irrecuperabile ormai come la tua..

comunque se nun hai finito le tue presentazioni co' marina di' pure la merda che c'hai dentro casa tua e nella capoccia cosi' perde pure meno tempo la malcapitata e magari nun riesci ad infinocchiarla...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fratè la cosa più meschina è che hanno offeso e usato Simy per colpire te perchè sapevano che se ti attacavano personalmente te ne saresti uscito alla grande e che invece attaccando simy ti saresti arrabbiato di brutto, una sorta di becera vendetta trasversale da gente che ti conosce bene altro che non registrati.


No! sono stata offesa per averlo difeso! per favore non mettiamo benzina sul fuoco!


----------



## Flavia (18 Settembre 2012)

premesso che non ho letto 40 pagine di discussione
più altre tot pagine dell'altra
tutto questo battibeccare non giova a nessuno


----------



## Kid (18 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> premesso che non ho letto 40 pagine di discussione
> più altre tot pagine dell'altra
> tutto questo battibeccare non giova a nessuno


Ti quoto e aggiungo che trovo davvero patetiche le litigate sui forum. Roba da ottenni. :unhappy:

Fatevi una vita di fuori!

Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

...intanto i continuo a collezionare rossi.... 
 
tra un po' sparirò..me lo sento 

:risata:


----------



## Trasparenza (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' ma qua scrivono ancora e sempre tutti....Persichetti, Alex, Medusa, Brugola, er pupazzetto, il *sardo* etcetc
> a siccome nun me vojo sforza' a di' quanto so' cazzoni quando se comportano cosi', li mando affanculo in comitiva...
> ahahahahah


e tu come fai a sapere che c'è qualche sardo qui dentro?
Che massa di pettegoli....certe persone dovrebbero pensare a lavorare,
invece di replicare i messaggi privati. 
Anzi apro un thread apposta, così vediamo cosa ne pensano gli Amministratori.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> stanza relax?...



in effetti si..si....

io ci porterei tutti però...


tra un massaggio e un idro e l'altro magari qualche legnata se la possono dare....


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> premesso che non ho letto 40 pagine di discussione
> più altre tot pagine dell'altra
> tutto questo battibeccare non giova a nessuno


sai che sei una bella personcina?


----------



## marina (18 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> e tu come fai a sapere che c'è qualche sardo qui dentro?
> Che massa di pettegoli....certe persone dovrebbero pensare a lavorare,
> invece di replicare i messaggi privati.
> Anzi apro un thread apposta, così vediamo cosa ne pensano gli Amministratori.


sai chi sono gli amministratori?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...intanto i continuo a collezionare rossi....
> 
> tra un po' sparirò..me lo sento
> 
> :risata:




:rotfl::rotfluoi sempre rientrare come exsimy.....:rotfl:

ma fregatene...
me ne vuoi dare qualcuno???dai dai....


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...intanto i continuo a collezionare rossi....
> 
> tra un po' sparirò..me lo sento
> 
> :risata:


non da parte mia gioia...mai approvato o disapprovato nessuno...

io invece ricevo verdi a tempesta...ma conoscendomi saprai che vado pià orgoglioso di quei pochi rossi
(quello di ieri ridicolo, ho scritto "ciao miss petrucci" e qualcuno ha disapprovato) :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...intanto i continuo a collezionare rossi....
> 
> tra un po' sparirò..me lo sento
> 
> :risata:



:cincin:   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> quindi voi lo ignorate? e' questo che stai dicendo? non so se sono intollerante, ma trovo disdicevole essere offesa. hai visto l'altro post?


Quale altro post?
Mah a me sembra che lui sia un cane no?
A turno lo portiamo in giro a spasso no?
Mi pare che ieri lo ha portato in giro fata....
Oggi chi tocca?

Ultimo? CI stai oggi a portare fuori il cane?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in effetti si..si....
> 
> io ci porterei tutti però...
> 
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## Flavia (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che sei una bella personcina?


 
lo prendo come un complimento
anche se agli occhi di qualcuno sono una strega inacidita


----------



## Trasparenza (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> sai chi sono gli amministratori?


:idea:
boh ! Ho la vaga sensazione che non ce ne siano, nè quelli nè i moderatori.
Il forum più casinaro che abbia mai visto in vita mia


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> e tu come fai a sapere che c'è qualche sardo qui dentro?
> Che massa di pettegoli....certe persone dovrebbero pensare a lavorare,
> invece di replicare i messaggi privati.
> Anzi apro un thread apposta, così vediamo cosa ne pensano gli Amministratori.


dico si' che l'isola e' piccola che pero' ce stia solo un sardo sul web me pare azzardato...

ahahahahah

minchia che codona de paglia che te ritrovi e comunque tranquillizzate che nun dovresti esse te chi dicevo io perlomeno perche' nun me lo ricordavo fesso come te...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo prendo come un complimento
> anche se agli occhi di qualcuno sono una strega inacidita


ma guarda che lo è.oddio qui arriviamo a non capirci più


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non da parte mia gioia...mai approvato o disapprovato nessuno...
> 
> io invece ricevo verdi a tempesta...ma conoscendomi saprai che vado pià orgoglioso di quei pochi rossi
> (quello di ieri ridicolo, ho scritto "ciao miss petrucci" e qualcuno ha disapprovato) :rotfl:


non lo metto in dubbio! e non ho mai creduto nemmeno lontanamente che fossi tu!:smile:

un abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> e tu come fai a sapere che c'è qualche sardo qui dentro?
> Che massa di pettegoli....certe persone dovrebbero pensare a lavorare,
> invece di replicare i messaggi privati.
> Anzi apro un thread apposta, così vediamo cosa ne pensano gli Amministratori.


Bravo si lui è pettegolo come na comare di provincia no?
E per di più è barese...l'insulto vivente di ogni meridionale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma magari per dargli un osso...oggi potremo farlo parlare sui disastri della regione lazio...
Mi pare che ci sia di mezzo il pdl...quindi lui potrebbe cominciare a insultare berlusconi...e magari arriva fino a sera...no?


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu sei la marina de 53anni che se tromba er sindacalista o sei n'artra marina?
> 
> ma ce sta n'invasione de marine?
> 
> ...


:risata::risataddio Stermy..ho le lacrime...giuro!:risata:giuro!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti quoto e aggiungo che trovo davvero patetiche le litigate sui forum. Roba da ottenni. :unhappy:
> 
> Fatevi una vita di fuori!
> 
> Scusate lo sfogo.




E' cosa che dico anche io ......
Si dovrebbe prendere questo luogo come luogo sfogo o di svago personale ......


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo si lui è pettegolo come na comare di provincia no?
> E per di più è barese...l'insulto vivente di ogni meridionale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma magari per dargli un osso...oggi potremo farlo parlare sui disastri della regione lazio...
> Mi pare che ci sia di mezzo il pdl...quindi lui potrebbe cominciare a insultare berlusconi...e magari arriva fino a sera...no?


:rotfl::rotflietà,...mi sta incriccando la milza dal ridere.


----------



## Flavia (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che lo è.oddio qui arriviamo a non capirci più


Minerva avevo capito:smile::smile:
mi sono espressa male io
sono un poco giù 
e mi spiace solo che ci sia qualcuno che mi veda come una str....
ma questo è un altro discorso, e non dovevo scriverlo qui


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè non so che dire...ieri mi hanno lasciato senza parole!!


non mi pare. 

per il resto conosciamo le dinamiche del forum, no? i messaggi privati sono stati da sempre veicolo della botta al cerchio mentre nel forum si dava l'altra alla botta. in alcuni casi miratamente falsi per far credere al largo pubblico dell'innocenza di alcuni individui.

però, non capisco la tua indignazione perché (secondo te) Tebe non sia in grado di esprimere i suoi pensieri. quando si tratta di cose personali (che fanno ancora male), è difficile rimanere indifferenti, quando un certo numero di persone scoperchiano ogni sentimento ferito. Tebe dice che ha superato il tradimento, ma in realtà è ancora ferita e sanguina, accompagnato di urla silenziosi e forti a secondo il caso. per me, questa cosa non è una colpa, ma autodifesa. non si può sanguinare tutta la vita, e scrivere un riassunto della propria vita è un tentativo a tornare a vivere serenamente.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo si lui è pettegolo come na comare di provincia no?
> E per di più è barese...l'insulto vivente di ogni meridionale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma magari per dargli un osso...oggi potremo farlo parlare sui disastri della regione lazio...
> Mi pare che ci sia di mezzo il pdl...quindi lui potrebbe cominciare a insultare berlusconi...e magari arriva fino a sera...no?


veramente stando qua me diverto de piu' co' la tua situazione di merda ed a vede' come te dimeni nella fogna in cui vivi e te capisco pure che ogni tanto devi usci' fuori dar tombino...

t'ho deluso?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Minerva avevo capito:smile::smile:
> mi sono espressa male io
> sono un poco giù
> e mi spiace solo che ci sia qualcuno che mi veda come una str....
> ma questo è un altro discorso, e non dovevo scriverlo qui


guarda flavia, è una di quelle giornate che conviene prendere e portare a spasso ciccio e ulisse , lavorare, prendere il sole e tanta bell'aria fresca perché qui non se ne viene a capo.
vedremo in seguito, ciao zittellaccia


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> :idea:
> boh ! Ho la vaga sensazione che non ce ne siano, nè quelli nè i moderatori.
> *Il forum più casinaro che abbia mai visto in vita mi*a


Trasparenza, è perchè i contenuti sono forti...siamo i mejo


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

*animale*



exStermy ha detto:


> veramente stando qua me diverto de piu' co' la tua situazione di merda ed a vede' come te dimeni nella fogna in cui vivi e te capisco pure che ogni tanto devi usci' fuori dar tombino...
> 
> t'ho deluso?
> 
> ahahahahah


 hai capito quale marina sia ?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflietà  ,...mi sta incriccando la milza dal ridere.


E te ne dico un'altra leggendo Oscuro contro the cheater mi sembra di vedere il cartone di Lupin III...Oscuro ispettore zenigata...

[video=youtube;3WvBZ9d7Yf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WvBZ9d7Yf0[/video]


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' cosa che dico anche io ......
> Si dovrebbe prendere questo luogo come luogo sfogo o di svago personale ......


come luogo de sfogo, certi gia' lo pijano...

spero pe' loro che usino pure i goldoni...

ahahahah


----------



## Flavia (18 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda flavia, è una di quelle giornate che conviene prendere e *portare a spasso ciccio e ulisse* , lavorare, prendere il sole e tanta bell'aria fresca perché qui non se ne viene a capo.
> vedremo in seguito, ciao zittellaccia


oh, finalmente qualcuno che riconosce i miei meriti


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai capito quale marina sia ?


nessuna delle due..e n'altra ancora....


che casino...io nn mi ci raccapezzo più.....

se il forum avesse l'opzione audio.......


----------



## The Cheater (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E te ne dico un'altra leggendo Oscuro contro the cheater mi sembra di vedere il cartone di Lupin III...Oscuro ispettore zenigata...
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahahhah


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai capito quale marina sia ?


boh, spero non la marina sabauda pero'...

m'e' rimasto un trolley de vafancoolo... 

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nessuna delle due..e n'altra ancora....
> 
> 
> che casino...io nn mi ci raccapezzo più.....
> ...





The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahhah



io continuo a ridere...giuro..

e alè...siamo a 5 rubbini:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mo' appena fiato.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Gajarde le fanciulle e i dobermann eh ?


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io continuo a ridere...giuro..
> 
> e alè...siamo a 5 rubbini:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mo' appena fiato.


smeraldo...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahhah


:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mex  ican:
Io ho sempre adorato...gighen...

Qui l'attore che fa lupin...assomiglia al marito della matra....:mexican::mexican::mexican::mex  ican:

[video=youtube;THu_Xgjexbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=THu_Xgjexbo&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

marina ha detto:


> scusatemi, evidentemente non io a non capire. Però davvero non capisco come sia possibile che si permetta a due o tre soggetti di offendere senza limite solo perché sono loro. Ci vuole un pò di civiltà in tutte le cose, anche su internet. Le offese lette qui sono davvero pesanti e credo che sarebbe interesse di tutti evitarle. Io ho trovato questo sito per caso, e volevo aprire un forum su un tradimento che ho subito. Ho letto i posts di ieri e sono rimasta davvero incredula. Pagine e pagine di insulti, e le persone che generano e rivolgono questi insulti non ricevono nessuna critica. Come mai?


ripeto cosa ho appena mandato via email:


> Per scelta degli utenti il forum è quello che è. Non va mai bene nulla e
> di conseguenza, a causa dell'intolleranza degli uni e l'insolenza degli
> altri, il forum va su e giù di umore da giorno in giorno.
> 
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> smeraldo...


grazie tessora, io ne ho dati duemila di smeraldi e mo' mi tocca aspettà per te.


che KrItini che siamo


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...*

[video=youtube;j4PkoRFcJJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4PkoRFcJJo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ripeto cosa ho appena mandato via email:




:volo:


troppo carina sta faccina.

Pravo Qui.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> nessuna delle due..e n'altra ancora....
> 
> 
> che casino...io nn mi ci raccapezzo più.....
> ...


ma tu eri in dol ?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> grazie tessora, io ne ho dati duemila di smeraldi e mo' mi tocca aspettà per te.
> 
> 
> *che KrItini che siamo*



:rotfl:



ma io non ho mica capito bene la faccenda dei rubini...cioè la quantità che ne puoi dare...
attualmente posso approvare pochissime persone...
scusate se per esempio a simy do uno smeraldo o un rubino oggi....dopo devo fare la setssa cosa ad altri utenti prima di poter tornare da lei...
ma dopo quanto tempo....???


----------



## Carola (18 Settembre 2012)

io so solo che qui c'è un sacco di gente che fors enon ha proprio i mezzi x essere più educata, le basi,
è sempre qui sempre pronta a ferire a fare battutacce

quasi non avesse una vita fuori o quella che c'è è misera e triste
detto questo andrebbe cmq moderato il tono da chi ha la competenza 

io personalmente..sono un po' skifata

grazie dei pallini verdi (non ho ancora  bene come si faccia a donarli ecc)

un saluto


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma tu eri in dol ?


eh?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io continuo a ridere...giuro..
> 
> e alè...siamo a 5 rubbini:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mo' appena fiato.



yea.....contenta..alla faccia di chi.....


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> smeraldo...


mi hanno disapprovato pure questo


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

*annuu*



Annuccia ha detto:


> eh?


ok. la risposta è negativa.

dol è l acronimo di un forum, che io stermy frequentavamo..


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi hanno disapprovato pure questo




siamo alla frutta.....


----------



## Trasparenza (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Trasparenza, è perchè i contenuti sono forti...siamo i mejo


adesso ti scrivo una mail.
Stai tranquilla, nessun appuntamento al buio....niente foto e niente lusinghe.
Parlo di ... musica


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi hanno disapprovato pure questo


è gue*r*a:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ok. la risposta è negativa.
> 
> dol è l acronimo di un forum, che io stermy frequentavamo..




no...
scimunita cornuta sono e basta......
:rotfl:


----------



## Trasparenza (18 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non mi pare.
> 
> per il resto conosciamo le dinamiche del forum, no? i messaggi privati sono stati da sempre veicolo della botta al cerchio mentre nel forum si dava l'altra alla botta. in alcuni casi miratamente falsi per far credere al largo pubblico dell'innocenza di alcuni individui.
> 
> però, non capisco la tua indignazione perché (secondo te) Tebe non sia in grado di esprimere i suoi pensieri. quando si tratta di cose personali (che fanno ancora male), è difficile rimanere indifferenti, quando un certo numero di persone scoperchiano ogni sentimento ferito. Tebe dice che ha superato il tradimento, ma in realtà è ancora ferita e sanguina, accompagnato di urla silenziosi e forti a secondo il caso. per me, questa cosa non è una colpa, ma autodifesa. non si può sanguinare tutta la vita, e scrivere un riassunto della propria vita è un tentativo a tornare a vivere serenamente.


approvo il tuo messaggio, senza se e senza ma.
Moderazione, Moderazione, Moderazione.
Quando però mi dirai perchè lasciate che gli anonimi continuino ad insultare
(e io sono stato insultato 10 minuti fa da solito poverino),
ti approverò ancora di più.
ciao


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

*traspa*



Trasparenza ha detto:


> adesso ti scrivo una mail.
> Stai tranquilla, nessun appuntamento al buio....niente foto e niente lusinghe.
> Parlo di ... musica



ma che ddici? :smile:


oddio ma oggi è un manicomio...:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma che ddici? :smile:
> 
> 
> oddio ma oggi è un manicomio...:rotfl:





adesso...si chiama musica....


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no...
> scimunita cornuta sono e basta......
> :rotfl:


cumpà Annuccia...facciamoci coraggio:hockey::hockey: se poi si vuole unire pure Trasparenza....:hockey:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Annuccia ha detto:


> adesso...si chiama musica....


:rotfl:


basta...sto male..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

ma dov'è Stermy?


è andato a fare fina di lavorare.

come me che oggi non ho fatto un ghezzo.:unhappy:

rido come una cretIna e basta.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Alza l'ascella!! mi tocco l'ascella!! tunz tunz tunz...


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alza l'ascella!! mi tocco l'ascella!! tunz tunz tunz...


 chi ?


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alza l'ascella!! mi tocco l'ascella!! tunz tunz tunz...


ecco..giusto mancava quel tocco...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> chi ?




Chi che ? sto a cantare chevvoi?  nsè po ?


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma che ddici? :smile:
> 
> 
> oddio ma oggi è un manicomio...:rotfl:


solo oggi?

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> basta...sto male..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vogliono emularmi...qui il musicista sono io...
Suono l'organo e lei la tromba....
Guarda qui che bel bordone che ho tutto da intonare....
E che dire del corno inglese?

COme si chiamano quei così degli ottoni che si mettono in bocca...eh?

Tasto...da tastare....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ecco..giusto mancava quel tocco...:rotfl:




Infatti .. una volta che ero a casa e preso dalla cretinaggine, ( cioè sempre) ballavo col piccoletto e mentre facevo il gesto di toccarmi l'ascella... portati dopo la mano al naso! e come un emerito babbione feci finta di svenire :sorriso:la cretinaggine fu accertata! ma le risate del piccoletto un toccasana per il mio cuore! gnè gnè gnè :sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vogliono emularmi...qui il musicista sono io...
> Suono l'organo e lei la tromba....
> Guarda qui che bel bordone che ho tutto da intonare....
> E che dire del corno inglese?
> ...




E bravo il conte che manda messaggi subliminali !!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> io so solo che qui c'è un sacco di gente che fors enon ha proprio i mezzi x essere più educata, le basi,
> è sempre qui sempre pronta a ferire a fare battutacce
> 
> quasi non avesse una vita fuori o quella che c'è è misera e triste
> ...


tranquillizzati che i mezzi per essere educati, chi dici tu, ce li hanno...

solo che co' certi nun se po'...

se fa' peccato mortale...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Vedo che continui....ma cosa ti brucia?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tranquillizzati che i mezzi per essere educati, chi dici tu, ce li hanno...
> 
> solo che co' certi nun se po'...
> 
> ...



Ma si stia zitto lei  e guardi il conte che suona l'organo


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedo che continui....ma cosa ti brucia?:rotfl:


Oscuro cantiamo...
[video=youtube;LKADRSsi9q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKADRSsi9q8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedo che continui....ma cosa ti brucia?:rotfl:




La bocca?
:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Ok*

Io credo di esser stato chiaro...sarei per chiudere, per non dare altro credito a quei 4 emarginati che hanno preso spunto da un uscita infelice di tebe..per fare sto casino!!Ciao a tutti!:up:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedo che continui....ma cosa ti brucia?:rotfl:


se glije chiedi cosa nun glje brucia te spicci prima...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si stia zitto lei  e guardi il conte che suona l'organo


se, cosi' me passa l'appetito vista l'ora?

ma si' strunz' allor'...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo di esser stato chiaro...sarei per chiudere, per non dare altro credito a quei 4 emarginati che hanno preso spunto da un uscita infelice di tebe..per fare sto casino!!Ciao a tutti!:up:


No adesso ti decidi...
Fuori i nomi degli emarginati...ieri 5, oggi 4, domani 6...
[video=youtube;Pu_PDnlC1T4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu_PDnlC1T4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Lothar,conte,minerva, trasparenza,massinferde e luna...!!Aggiungo di più:angelo fa solo che bene a prenderti vivacemente a calci nel sedere e spero che faccia una cosa del genere nel reale!!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se, cosi' me passa l'appetito vista l'ora?
> 
> ma si' strunz' allor'...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar,conte,minerva, trasparenza,massinferde e luna...!!Aggiungo di più:angelo fa solo che bene a prenderti vivacemente a calci nel sedere e spero che faccia una cosa del genere nel reale!!:up:


In tutto fanno i sette nani...
E tebe Biancaneve...

E tu il principe che risveglia biancaneve...


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Quibbel*

A me sembra di esser chiaro,non son mai entrato nelle questioni di tebe..non condivido, ma cavoli suoi!Non ho trovato felice il paragone con i malati terminali...per i miei buoni motivi!E come me, altre persone!Punti di vista...o no?il resto è la volonta di far degenerare il tutto...e in questo non mi tiro certo indietro...sbagliando!!!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar,conte,minerva, trasparenza,massinferde e luna...!!Aggiungo di più:angelo fa solo che bene a prenderti vivacemente a calci nel sedere e spero che faccia una cosa del genere nel reale!!:up:


Oscu' te l'ho sempre detto che l'elemento piu' scassa-forum e' er nanetto malefico tanto che se l'e' fatto fa' a sua misura...

percio' se sta stretti...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Gia....me ne da prova spesso e volentieri....!!


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In tutto fanno i sette nani...
> E tebe Biancaneve...
> 
> *E tu il principe che risveglia biancaneve.*..



non sono un amante del genere _animal_, maleducato.
Lo stile è stile.
:blank:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Certo se un certo tipo di stile è quello palesato ieri...mi tengo il mio bovino!!


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembra di esser chiaro,non son mai entrato nelle questioni di tebe..non condivido, ma cavoli suoi!Non ho trovato *felice il paragone con i malati terminali...per i miei buoni motivi*!E come me, altre persone!Punti di vista...o no?il *resto è la volonta di far degenerare il tutto...e in questo non mi tiro certo indietro...sbagliando!!!*


*

*parte in rosso...
tebe prima di chiudere ha scritto un ultima risposta che credo abbiamo letto tutti...
non ho letto il resto....ma credo sia stata chiara...
è stato tutto un equivoco...
una cosa magari espressa o scritta inizialmente male...

il suo scrivere prima di chiudere l'ho interpretato sinceramente non solo come un  fare chiarimento...ma anche come un chiedere scusa per aver fatto capire altro...ma è una mia impressione...


beh nella parte in neretto devo dire che forse anche tu stai facendo(a tuo modo)la stessa cosa...

tutto è partito da li....poi è degenerato...ma non doveva necessariamente accadere....



una cosa vi accomuna...
la testa di cazzo...senza offesa per qul bel pezzo di carne che avete attaccato voi maschietti laggiù...

io prorporrei tregua...


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Annuccia anche io pensavo ad un equivoco,purtroppo credo che sia stato preso a pretesto dai soliti 6 scarrafoni che non si fila più nessuno...!Io resto della mia opinione come altri che hanno male interpretato....diciamo così....!!:up:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia anche io pensavo ad un equivoco,pu*rtroppo credo che sia stato preso a pretesto dai soliti 6 scarrafoni* che non si fila più nessuno...!Io resto della mia opinione come altri che hanno male interpretato....diciamo così....!!:up:


anche su questo so poco..non so chi siano questi sei...
ma posso dirti una cosa di cuore....????
perchè hai permesso loro di prenderla a pretesto???


basta

ho mal di testa....
vado a casa...


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Apsettavano solo questo annù...abbiamo scritto in 5 la stessa cosa...e si son incazzati con me...anche miciolidia,simy,rosa 3,e stermy hanno trovato il tutto di cattivo gusto....!!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]parte in rosso...
> tebe prima di chiudere ha scritto un ultima risposta che credo abbiamo letto tutti...
> non ho letto il resto....ma credo sia stata chiara...
> è stato tutto un equivoco...
> ...


Annu' er messaggio che veicola Tebe e' sempre stato quello...

ieri non ha detto nente di nuovo, a parte l' averci messo il carico del riferimento alla malattia solo per rafforzare il concetto solito...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si stia zitto lei  e guardi il conte che suona l'organo


 io sapevo suonasse il flauto


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vogliono emularmi...qui il musicista sono io...
> Suono l'organo e lei la tromba....
> Guarda qui che bel bordone che ho tutto da intonare....
> E che dire del corno inglese?
> ...


Non amo gli strumenti a fiato.


Monodici e pallosi. 

a meno che..inseriti in contesto piu ampio


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se, cosi' me passa l'appetito vista l'ora?
> 
> ma si' strunz' allor'...
> 
> ahahahah



:bleah:    :bleah:     :bleah:




aaahahahahahahhah :up::up:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> io sapevo suonasse il flauto


io invece so solo che quello suonato e' solo lui...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche su questo so poco..non so chi siano questi sei...
> ma posso dirti una cosa di cuore....????
> perchè hai permesso loro di prenderla a pretesto???
> 
> ...



si vabbè..mo' è colpa di Oscuro se l aria è inquinata o se non ci sono piu le mezze stagioni...


Annu':smile:...non mi fare venire i nerviazzo:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Frate*

Ma il conte suona il ciufolo a pelle nera uno strumento raffinatissimo,si accorda difficilmente..ma il conte di ciufoli a pelle è un grosso intenditore...riesce a suonarli anche con il culo unisce l'utile al dilettevole!!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]parte in rosso...
> tebe prima di chiudere ha scritto un ultima risposta che credo abbiamo letto tutti...
> non ho letto il resto....ma credo sia stata chiara...
> è stato tutto un equivoco...
> ...



parole piene di buon senso da condividere ee attuare :up:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si vabbè..mo' è colpa di Oscuro se l aria è inquinata.


pure mia e tua che non ragionamo con la nostra testa...a no quella sono io


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche su questo so poco..non so chi siano questi sei...
> ma posso dirti una cosa di cuore....????
> perchè hai permesso loro di prenderla a pretesto???
> 
> ...


meglio la stanza relax


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo se un certo tipo di stile è quello palesato ieri...mi tengo il mio bovino!!


E come dice il Carducci....

T'amo pio bove; e mite un sentimento
Di vigore e di pace al cor m'infondi,
O che solenne come un monumento
Tu guardi i campi liberi e fecondi,
O che al giogo inchinandoti contento
L'agil opra de l'uom grave secondi:
Ei t'esorta e ti punge, e tu co 'l lento
Giro dè pazienti occhi rispondi.
E del grave occhio glauco entro l'austera
Dolcezza si rispecchia ampio e quieto
Il divino del pian silenzio verde.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure mia e tua che non ragionamo con la nostra testa...a no quella sono io



già...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Non amo gli strumenti a fiato.
> 
> 
> Monodici e pallosi.
> ...



neretto:  ldietro va bene?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ma sono io che ragiono con la tua o tu con la mia? e MICIOLIDIA CON QUALE RAGIONA?e stermy?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Frateè*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sono io che ragiono con la tua o tu con la mia? e MICIOLIDIA CON QUALE RAGIONA?e stermy?


bò...famo 50 e 50?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ahh adesso si spiega perchè stai peggiorando...!


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come dice il Carducci....
> 
> T'amo pio bove; e mite un sentimento
> Di vigore e di pace al cor m'infondi,
> ...


:bleah: che due palle di poèsia.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come dice il Carducci....
> 
> T'amo pio bove; e mite un sentimento
> Di vigore e di pace al cor m'infondi,
> ...



L'unico poeta da me amato.
Lo portai alla maturità insieme a d'annunzio, in una sorta di diavolo e acqua santa.

Ogni volta che leggo Carducci sento proprio le cose che sentiva e vedeva lui.
Avrei voluto conoscerlo e berci qualcosa insieme e parlare di poesia.
Anche d'annunzio avrei voluto conoscere, ma solo per tirargli una testata.
Per simpatia alla Duse ovviamente


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Conte*

Suonaci qualcosa..cor ciufolo a pelle...dai!!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh adesso si spiega perchè stai peggiorando...!


io peggiorando?
ma quando mai! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bò...famo 50 e 50?


parla pe' te...

tze'...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Stermy ma che generazione di merda che è la mia....!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> parla pe' te...
> 
> tze'...
> 
> ahahahah



parlavo di me e oscuro! 
zio stè se continua cosi tra un po scrivo pure io come ex simy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come dice il Carducci....
> 
> T'amo pio bove; e mite un sentimento
> Di vigore e di pace al cor m'infondi,
> ...





e come dicono gli squallor
A chi lo do stasera?
Questo puparuolo... oh?
Sono la tua pantera
dammelo dove vuoi!
Te lo ridò stasera ah!
Dove me lo ridai?
Dove lo pigli stasera?
Ah deciditi amor mio
Notte più notte 'o sanghe 'e chi t'è muorte
notte più notte 'o sanghe 'e chi t'è muorto (stop)
A chi lo do stasera?
Dammelo qui qui-qui (sul cuor)!
Se te l'appoggio in mano,
tu cosa ne farai?
Notte più notte 'o sanghe 'e chi t'è muorte,
notte più notte 'o sanghe 'e chi t'è muorte.

E si confusero per vie strane,
questi due individui,
che non si conoscevano per niente,
ma ad un tratto ci rifù l'inizio:
a chi lo
e hai schbagliato
c'è il sassofono
fallo cantare a quel cornuto, di Pietro, fallo cantare!
che è giovane si deve esaltare
e... stringi.... de strunzi che dobbiamo andare avanti!
Notte più notte 'o sanghe 'e chi t'è muorte,
notte più notte 'o saaaaan
notte più notte 'o sanghe 'e chi t'è muorte,
notte più notte perché?
Notte più notte me lo sento nelle chiappe!
Notte più notte più notte perché?
Perché?
E' finito il pezzo andiamo, quant'è?
Due minuti e venti!
No, quant'è che ci danno? Cinquantamilalire, cento trecent quattrocent cinquecent? Attenzione: la coppia idrofuba che ha cantato è rispettata fuori pe' quattro schputi 'n faccia! 
L' anima 'e chi v'è stramuort!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :bleah: che due palle di poèsia.


ha postato quella perche' Giosue' nun ha scritto "t'amo pia vacca"...

devi leggere oltre...er metalinguaggio...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Oggi sei in grande spolvero!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy ma che generazione di merda che è la mia....!


vabbe' e' che qua sta' concentrata....

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

addirittura gli squallor abbiamo riesumato


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sono io che ragiono con la tua o tu con la mia? e MICIOLIDIA CON QUALE RAGIONA?e stermy?



per me possono farsi l idea che meglio desiderano, e cosi dovrebbe fare anche Simy.

io stamane ho riso da morire, e anche pianto, ma per ragioni a me care.a noi care ( ... ) quindi ciccia.


fatelo pure voi.


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> parlavo di me e oscuro!
> zio stè se continua cosi tra un po scrivo pure io come ex simy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu ce ridi, ma gli autori de sti giochini hanno seri e gravi problemi...

lo dico sempre...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi sei in grande spolvero!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



fratè a te è strunz ti fanno arrabbiare .. a me mi ispirano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si stia zitto lei  e guardi il conte che suona l'organo




E che spettacolo sublime


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *per me possono farsi l idea che meglio desiderano, e cosi dovrebbe fare anche Simy.
> 
> *io stamane ho riso da morire, e anche pianto, ma per ragioni a me care.a noi care ( ... ) quindi ciccia.
> 
> ...


Già fatto tranquilla! 




exStermy ha detto:


> tu ce ridi, ma gli autori de sti giochini hanno seri e gravi problemi...
> 
> lo dico sempre...
> 
> ahahahah


e che devo fà! ma mica me posso taja le vene per qualche rubino!
ognuno si diverte come meglio crede


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ha postato quella perche' Giosue' nun ha scritto "t'amo pia vacca"...
> 
> devi leggere oltre...er metalinguaggio...
> 
> ahahahahah



ahahahaahah


ora mi arriva l ennesssimo rubbino e sti cazzi.mi troppo ridere sta cosa.

quanto siete stronze, me ne è arrivato ancora uno.





quando il ragionamento non ce la fa...si colpisce con altro. 


io , invece, non ne mollero' nemmeno uno di rubino. contente ?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Micia*

Permetti?Io e stermy ricorderà, ho conosciuto marì litigando con lei,anna a e stermy,,quante me ne hanno dette,marì in un momento di rabbia mi diede del fascista e del cellerino....poi scoppiò la stima e tanto altro...ero il suo nipotone....Vorrei tornasse ad insultarmi....anche per un minuto...parlare di napoli e tanto altro...!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> addirittura gli squallor abbiamo riesumato



tesò  dint e chiacchiere il bacino non me lo hai dato    

  we bacino nel senso di bacio piccolino,, cà c'amm stà accort a chell cà scrivimm , pecchè a quanto pare ce sta gent ca piglia ò cazz pà banca e l'acqua:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

chi me da' n'accendino che' io nun fumo?


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?Io e stermy ricorderà, ho conosciuto marì litigando con lei,anna a e stermy,,quante me ne hanno dette,marì in un momento di rabbia mi diede del fascista e del cellerino....poi scoppiò la stima e tanto altro...ero il suo nipotone....Vorrei tornasse ad insultarmi....anche per un minuto...parlare di napoli e tanto altro...!


già...manca tanto anche a me Marì... col suo "ciao bella bimba"


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Arrapao?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

A me fanno incazzare le cose serie mischiate a stronzate!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sono un amante del genere _animal_, maleducato.
> Lo stile è stile.
> :blank:







Ciao Tebe...

[video=youtube;n3EzgSNhH04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3EzgSNhH04&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

*dedicata a*

*
Ogni 'vvota 'ca me sento 'sta canzone
Me pare 'nu guaglione 'ca more appriesso a te
Me ne vaco 'cu 'sti 'mmane ind'o cazone
Sent' 'nu scuzzettone, n'amico 'ca me fa: Uè, guarda 'stu culo che passa
Uè, guarda 'stu core che fesso
Sempe 'nnammurato, 'nnammurato 'e chella 'llà
Uè, guarda 'ca chiove e nun passa
Uè, si 'stu turmiento me passa
Manco 'nu minuto me dà 'cchiù pe' respirà
Uè, guarda si vene 'sta cessa
Uè, chissà a chest'ora addò stà
Chiagne, ma chi cazz' m'o 'ffà fà
Parle, parle 'ca me pare n'avvocato
Stasera sì turnata, dimmane te ne vaje
Chiano chiano te si fatta femminista
E a chi c'ho porte chisto, nun se fa ammore maje
Uè, guarda 'stu culo che passa
Uè, guarda 'stu core che fesso
Sempe 'nnammurato, sta 'nguajato 'e chella 'llà
Uè, ma che fetente 'e matina
Uè, canta te sento luntano
Manco 'na canzone sotto 'a luna se po' 'ffà 
Uè, fosse 'nu poco curnuto
Uè, fosse 'nu poco addovà
Chiagne, ma chi cazz' m'o 'ffà fà
Chiagne, ma chi cazz' m'o 'ffà fà
Ogni 'vvota 'ca me sento 'sta canzone
Nun è napulitano, buciarda comme a te
Ce stà 'ggente 'ca nun magna manco 'o 'ppane
Ma quanno sponta 'a luna se mettono a cantà
Uè, guarda 'stu culo che passa
Uè, guarda 'stu core che fesso
Sempe n'ammurato, n'ammurato 'e chella 'llà
Uè, guarda 'ca chiove nun passa
Uè, si 'stu turmiento me lassa
Manco 'nu minuto me dà 'cchiù 'pe respirà
Uè, guarda si vene 'sta cessa
Uè, chissà a chest'ora addò 'stà
Chiagne, ma chi cazz' m'o 'ffà fà
Chiagne, ma chi cazz' m'o 'ffà fà
Uè, guarda 'stu culo che passa
Uè, guarda 'stu core che fesso
Sempe 'nnammurato, sta 'nguajato 'e chella 'llà
Uè, ma che fetente 'e matina
Uè, canta te sento luntano
Manco 'na canzone sotto 'a luna se 'po 'ffà 
Uè, fosse 'nu poco curnuto
Uè, fosse 'nu poco addovà
Chiagne, ma chi cazz' m'o 'ffà fà
Chiagne, ma chi cazz' m'o 'ffà fà. 
*


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?Io e stermy ricorderà, ho conosciuto marì litigando con lei,anna a e stermy,,quante me ne hanno dette,marì in un momento di rabbia mi diede del fascista e del cellerino....poi scoppiò la stima e tanto altro...ero il suo nipotone....Vorrei tornasse ad insultarmi....anche per un minuto...parlare di napoli e tanto altro...!


e come credi che abbia conosciuto Mari ? anche io , litigando:smile:

te lo immagini ieri cosa avrebbe scritto...


si, ricordo che ti chiamava cosi, nipotone.


mi sono arrabbiata anche tanto con lei..e ora ...ci manca.


E Vere...vabbè...aiuto..basta cosi.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Simy....scusate ma devo correre appresso alle donne del forum....invece di lavorare...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me fanno incazzare le cose serie mischiate a stronzate!


vero ma non ti curar di loro e passa:up:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy....scusate ma devo correre appresso* alle donne *del forum....invece di lavorare...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sto plurale majestatis non mi piace :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Micio*

Ad un certo punto credevo fosse mia zia sul serio...io le zie non le ho avute...tutte lontane!!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy....scusate ma devo correre appresso alle donne del forum....invece di lavorare...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



 fratè... con tutto il rispetto....ma ora mi rubi il lavoro   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chi me da' n'accendino che' io nun fumo?




Ciapa....
ho smesso ma sempre meglio averne uno a portata di mano:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Gia....io scaldo la sedia e rompo il cazzo a tutte le donne del forum invece di lavorare....:rotfl:!Simy  scusa se ti importuno continuamente.....mi scuso con micia...per il mio broccolare....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sto plurale majestatis non mi piace :rotfl::rotfl:


 cognatì.. tu vali per due         :simy:     ecco spiegato il plurale di mio fratello :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chi me da' n'accendino che' io nun fumo?


........:nightcrawler:tiè.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

altro rubino. grazie bimbe.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe...
> 
> [video=youtube;n3EzgSNhH04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3EzgSNhH04&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]



ciao Luna,
:festa:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto credevo fosse mia zia sul serio...io le zie non le ho avute...tutte lontane!!


lo immagino....poteva essere...


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciapa....
> ho smesso ma sempre meglio averne uno a portata di mano:rotfl:


hai anche na' latta de benzina?

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gia....io scaldo la sedia e rompo il cazzo a tutte le donne del forum invece di lavorare....:rotfl:!Simy  scusa se ti importuno continuamente.....mi scuso con micia...per il mio broccolare....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




 mai un fiore, mai !

eccerto...non ci sono piu gli uomini di una volta e la colpa è tua.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai anche na' latta de benzina?
> 
> ahahahah




ahahahahahh


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*I verdi*

I verdi che vi arrivano sono i miei mi sembra il minimo per tutta la merda che vi siete presi al posto mio...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si vabbè..mo' è colpa di Oscuro se l aria è inquinata o se non ci sono piu le mezze stagioni...
> 
> 
> Annu':smile:...non mi fare venire i nerviazzo:


non ho setto che sia colpa sua...

leggi bene...
oscuro credo abbia capito cosa intendevo...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I verdi che vi arrivano sono i miei mi sembra il minimo per tutta la merda che vi siete presi al posto mio...!!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> altro rubino. grazie bimbe.


ve comincio a scarda' er posto...

uao che bello, staremo viciiiiiiiini viciiiiiiiiini...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Micio*

Secondo me e sono serio..sei una bella donna....sensuale e molto femminile!!:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Grazie anche per i verdi.


funziona cosi , vi aggiorno ::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me e sono serio..sei una bella donna....sensuale e molto femminile!!:up:


Grazie Oscuro.ma non è merito mio.:sonar:


vedi che mo' me ne arriva un 12°:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Annuccia*

Annuccia hai ragione...ma e cos sort' ne pozz proprio verè!!!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Micia*

Mi sa cha arriva a me....altro che...!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sa cha arriva a me....altro che...!!!



:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia hai ragione...*ma e cos sort' ne pozz proprio verè*!!!!


no compriendo nerau....


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Grazie Oscuro.ma non è merito mio.:sonar:
> 
> 
> vedi che mo' me ne arriva un 12°:carneval:


Io da dol te l'avevo detto che eri trombabilissima...e manco ad occhi chiusi...

ma non mi vuoi stare mai a sentire...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Allora*

Allora io ho preso nella gionata di ieri sei rossi e sei verdi,il Conte ne ha presi 12 neri e voi?:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io da dol te l'avevo detto che eri trombabilissima...e manco ad occhi chiusi...
> 
> ma non mi vuoi stare mai a sentire...
> 
> ahahahah



tu cerca marina, che ho ancora le lacrime per quello che hai scritto.


e poi tu...vabbè


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora io ho preso nella gionata di ieri sei rossi e sei verdi,il Conte ne ha presi 12 neri e voi?:rotfl:


lo sai che io non li posso contare se non quando mi arrivano ? boh


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Grazie anche per i verdi.
> 
> 
> funziona cosi , vi aggiorno ::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


idem! 

grazie Oscù!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai anche na' latta de benzina?
> 
> ahahahah



Miscela...
La porto sempre sul trattore per il motosega:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Il conte 12 neri ?

ma se ha taciuto ?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Luna*

Tu guidi il trattore?


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Il conte 12 neri ?
> 
> ma se ha taciuto ?



due verdi di fila :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem!
> 
> grazie Oscù!


vai ...sverdata.



Stemy..ti perdi un bel gioco da deficIenti


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Si ne prende 12 neri al giorno........con quel bel sederino frivolo,neanche ci fa più caso!!


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora io ho preso nella gionata di ieri sei rossi e sei verdi,il Conte ne ha presi 12 neri e voi?:rotfl:


ne ha presi 12 pe' fa' l'ottava completa...

mo' l'organo ne ha 10 e passa d'ottave...

se tanto me da tanto...

aeeeeeeiiiiiiii......

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu guidi il trattore?



Sono montanara...taglialegna....
iperbiologica....


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> vai ...sverdata.
> 
> 
> 
> Stemy..ti perdi un bel gioco da deficIenti



io ti ho sverdato prima! ora non posso! 
cmq ciccina bella se vai su impostazioni e scorri in basso alla pagina vedi tutte le approvazioni e disapprovazioni ricevute e date


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ne avanzano due neri?dove vanno a finire?Io me so fatto un idea....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Vabbè*

Allora ho vinto con sei rossi o no?


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Miscela...
> La porto sempre sul trattore per il motosega:rotfl:


controlla che me sa' che te l'arrubat' er nano cosi' se fa le seghe a motore...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ho vinto con sei rossi o no?



no! 6 pure io! siamo a parimerito


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Miscela...
> La porto sempre sul trattore per il motosega:rotfl:


ma anche tu heidi ?:smile:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

7! :rotfl::rotfl:
ho vinto io :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu cerca marina, che ho ancora le lacrime per quello che hai scritto.
> 
> 
> e poi tu...vabbè


marina e' una stronza...ovunque ella sia...

ahahahahah

comunque a livello statistico posso di' che so' tutte cosi'...

azz....solo qua 2 su 2....+ una che ne riportavo...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti ho sverdato prima! ora non posso!
> cmq ciccina bella se vai su impostazioni e scorri in basso alla pagina vedi tutte le approvazioni e disapprovazioni ricevute e date



grazie tata: 

ecco qua.:smile:


----------



## Eliade (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> 7! :rotfl::rotfl:
> ho vinto io :rotfl:


Io ne ho ricevuto uno per aver dato della pivella ad una che si credeva regina delle zitelle acide...


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> vai ...sverdata.
> 
> 
> 
> Stemy..ti perdi un bel gioco da deficIenti


ma ho gia' dato, cribbio...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Ma ti rendi conto essermi amica cosa ti comporta...scommetto che prima di me non avevi neanche un rosso....!Cmq noi le pietre rosse,loro quer culo avvizzito rosso sangue...!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne avanzano due neri?dove vanno a finire?Io me so fatto un idea....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


ora tu te la sei cercata pero


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Micio*

Micio è la matematica....!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

*A ste*



exStermy ha detto:


> ma ho gia' dato, cribbio...
> 
> ahahahah


ennò dai....iscriviti ancora...._ammorre_...

 l ho detto:serpe:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto essermi amica cosa ti comporta...scommetto che prima di me non avevi neanche un rosso....!Cmq noi le pietre rosse,loro quer culo avvizzito rosso sangue...!!:rotfl:


sto vincenco iooooooooooooo 

:bleble:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Allora se sei peggio di oscuro sei:UTENTE POCO RASSICURANTE.....!!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora se sei peggio di oscuro sei:UTENTE POCO RASSICURANTE.....!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
c'hai ragione


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono montanara...taglialegna....
> iperbiologica....


senza tivvvvu', lavatrice, lavastoviglie e cesso in casa tanto stanno i boschi??


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Micio è la matematica....!!:rotfl:


eh si...si chiama cosi :rotfl:

ora vado, oggi ho lavorato molto, a uguri a tutti, e oggi devo studià na palla di Massenet... a dopo.forze.

e stiamo sereni tutti.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sto vincenco iooooooooooooo
> 
> :bleble:



stronsissima

solo perchè hai le tette grandi


----------



## Annuccia (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti ho sverdato prima! ora non posso!
> cmq ciccina bella se vai su impostazioni e scorri in basso alla pagina vedi tutte le approvazioni e disapprovazioni ricevute e date


pure io ho sverdato micio..a te simy non posso....e anche ad oscuro ho regalato qualcosa mo adesso basta ho finito le munizioni...
cmq rinnovo la domanda di prima non so se qualcuno ha risposto...dopo quanto si puo tornare ad approvare un utente gia approvato???...
io per esempio ho dato reputazione in giro come richiesto..ma nn è cambiato nulla...devo continuare ad approvare tutto e tutti prima di poterlo di nuovo fare con alcuni???


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Micio*

Tranquilla ci penso io a riportare goliardia sorrisi e amenità!!


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io ho sverdato micio..a te simy non posso....e anche ad oscuro ho regalato qualcosa mo adesso basta ho finito le munizioni...
> cmq rinnovo la domanda di prima non so se qualcuno ha risposto...dopo quanto si puo tornare ad approvare un utente gia approvato???...
> io per esempio ho dato reputazione in giro come richiesto..ma nn è cambiato nulla...devo continuare ad approvare tutto e tutti prima di poterlo di nuovo fare con alcuni???



gRazie Annu:smile:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ennò dai....iscriviti ancora...._ammorre_...
> 
> l ho detto:serpe:


maro'...so' tutto un fremito...

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

:up:





oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla ci penso io a riportare goliardia sorrisi e amenità!!


:up:


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> stronsissima
> 
> solo perchè hai le tette grandi


ovvio!
c'ho pure una faccina a me intitolata

:simy:


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eh si...si chiama cosi :rotfl:
> 
> ora vado, oggi ho lavorato molto, a uguri a tutti, e oggi devo studià na palla di Massenet... a dopo.forze.
> 
> e stiamo sereni tutti.


ma nun c'hai altro da studia' che proprio na' palla de Massenet?

e l'artra la studi domani?

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senza tivvvvu', lavatrice, lavastoviglie e cesso in casa tanto stanno i boschi??



Nei weeK end siiii
anche senza elettricità
tutto a lume di candela..
Tinozza per fare il bagnetto....
caminetto e stufa per scaldare acqua...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma anche tu heidi ?:smile:



Siii....
anche tu?


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nei weeK end siiii
> anche senza elettricità
> tutto a lume di candela..
> Tinozza per fare il bagnetto....
> caminetto e stufa per scaldare acqua...


ma armeno le caprette te fanno ciao?

comunque sei troppo "impegnativa" pe' i miei gusti....passo...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]parte in rosso...
> tebe prima di chiudere ha scritto un ultima risposta che credo abbiamo letto tutti...
> non ho letto il resto....ma credo sia stata chiara...
> è stato tutto un equivoco...
> ...



cara Annuccia...scrivere comporta rischi..non tutti la capiscono allo stesso modo.esempio...stamattina una mia intima''amica'' al cell,aveva iniziato ad''attaccarmi''perche'aveva male interpretato mia emai,ho perso 2 secondi a spiegare..e dopo rideva come una matta!Se mi avessi scritto..non so cosa sarebbe successo..come tutte le donne e'permalosa..figurati,magari avremmo litigato....per un bel niente.ieri piu' o meno e'stato cosi.ciao.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Lothar*

Tu sei quello che scherzava con me e faceva l'amicone....ti dovresti solo vergognare sei più falso di una moneta da 3 euro...!!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei quello che scherzava con me e faceva l'amicone....ti dovresti solo vergognare sei più *falso* di una moneta da 3 euro...!!


  ma non erano i soldi del Monopoli?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*E già*

Già........!


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

*luna bella...magari...*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Siii....
> anche tu?


 io tra le puzze dei maiali padani.. e ce so' pure venuta di sponte voluntatis.  


da mi a qui. puzza dopo puzza.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io ho sverdato micio..a te simy non posso....e anche ad oscuro ho regalato qualcosa mo adesso basta ho finito le munizioni...
> cmq rinnovo la domanda di prima non so se qualcuno ha risposto...dopo quanto si puo tornare ad approvare un utente gia approvato???...
> io per esempio ho dato reputazione in giro come richiesto..ma nn è cambiato nulla...devo continuare ad approvare tutto e tutti prima di poterlo di nuovo fare con alcuni???


yes, purtropp'


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro'...so' tutto un fremito...
> 
> ahahahah



ehhh e come no...


togliti quella cz di risata perchè senno' finisci male 

ho avvisato eh ?


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma armeno le caprette te fanno ciao?
> 
> comunque sei troppo "impegnativa" pe' i miei gusti....passo...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl:


ma sarai Critino....:rotfl::rotfl:

Luna, è n ' animale...lassalo perde...


----------



## exStermy (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ehhh e come no...
> 
> 
> togliti quella cz di risata perchè senno' finisci male
> ...


e perche' che me fai?

ari-maro'....m'ari-fremito....

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e perche' che me fai?
> 
> ari-maro'....m'ari-fremito....
> 
> ahahahah



No, t'a rifremiti un corno...okkio


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma armeno le caprette te fanno ciao?
> 
> comunque sei troppo "impegnativa" pe' i miei gusti....passo...
> 
> ahahahahah


Caprette .... Mucche....
lupi.... Caprioli... Cervi ....cinghiali...
uno zoooooo

Ma passi che mica ti sto a broccolà:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Annuccia...scrivere comporta rischi..non tutti la capiscono allo stesso modo.esempio...stamattina una mia intima''amica'' al cell,aveva iniziato ad''attaccarmi''perche'aveva male interpretato mia emai,ho perso 2 secondi a spiegare..e dopo rideva come una matta!Se mi avessi scritto..non so cosa sarebbe successo..come tutte le donne e'permalosa..figurati,magari avremmo litigato....per un bel niente.ieri piu' o meno e'stato cosi.ciao.



la tua considerazione non è sbagliata, anzi.




ma ieri è stato* mooolto* piu o meno cosi. entri di fretta, e capisco . ma non essere  ingiusto con Oscuro. :smile:


mantenendo la giusta stima per Tebastra, che oggi è incazzatissima con moi.


teba...cucu..

non mi AMMOLLARE UN ALTRO ROSSO PERO':rotfl:


























SENNò TI BOMBARDO.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la tua considerazione non è sbagliata, anzi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sono incazzatissima con te, posso giurartelo sulla mia Guest star.
Ti ho semplicemente fatto una richiesta che tu hai accolto e ti ringrazio.


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sono incazzatissima con te, posso giurartelo sulla mia Guest star.
> Ti ho semplicemente fatto una richiesta che tu hai accolto e ti ringrazio.


con me si però....


----------



## kikko64 (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sti cazzi lothar, mi hai rotto le palle anche tu a dire il vero!dovresti essere un esempio di saggezza e sei tutt'altro..piantala!!


Ma è mai possibile che chi non è d'accordo con voi sia SEMPRE un coglione ??

Ma chi siete Voi per giudicare il libero pensiero degli altri ?? 

Ma chi siete Voi per intimare agli altri si "piantarla" ?? "piantare" cosa ?? di pensarla in modo differente da Voi ??

Sareste Voi l'esempio di saggezza da seguire ??

Ma perpiacere ...

E adesso insultatemi pure ... per usare il gergo di qualcun altro "nun me ne po frega' de meno"


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2012)

*Kikko*

é successo l'esatto contrario.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sono incazzatissima con te, posso giurartelo sulla mia Guest star.
> Ti ho semplicemente fatto una richiesta che tu hai accolto e ti ringrazio.



 e io che c'entravo allora?  è da ieri che cerco di parlarti ma non mi hai mai risposto.. alla fine ci hi rinunciato.. sono un giocherellone è vero ma non ho mai mancato di rispetto a nessuno  ... spero di ottenere risposta


----------



## milli (18 Settembre 2012)

Che ve possino!!!!!!!!! ho staccato per cucinare, mangiare, lavare i piatti,organizzare la cena e altre cosucce da femme de menage e voi scrivete 12 pagine..........non gliela posso fa :dorme:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Che ve possino!!!!!!!!! ho staccato per cucinare, mangiare, lavare i piatti,organizzare la cena e altre cosucce da femme de menage e voi scrivete 12 pagine..........non gliela posso fa :dorme:



 signora Milli.. ma la portavo io a cena....


----------



## milli (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> signora Milli.. ma la portavo io a cena....


Accetto volentieri.......ci vuole proprio una bella seratina....................:cincin:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io ho sverdato micio..a te simy non posso....e anche ad oscuro ho regalato qualcosa mo adesso basta ho finito le munizioni...
> cmq rinnovo la domanda di prima non so se qualcuno ha risposto...dopo quanto si puo tornare ad approvare un utente gia approvato???...
> io per esempio ho dato reputazione in giro come richiesto..ma nn è cambiato nulla...devo continuare ad approvare tutto e tutti prima di poterlo di nuovo fare con alcuni???




Io sverdai Simy, non potendo più con micio già sverdata stamattina.



sverdare sverdare che parola! fa schifo. 




PS sverdando non pensavo le tettone.. mmmmmm


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> con me si però....


nemmeno con te simy. Come potrai leggere dall'mp.

E' una questione di scelte.


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma è mai possibile che chi non è d'accordo con voi sia SEMPRE un coglione ??
> 
> Ma chi siete Voi per giudicare il libero pensiero degli altri ??
> 
> ...



ciao Kikko...


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e io che c'entravo allora?  è da ieri che cerco di parlarti ma non mi hai mai risposto.. alla fine ci hi rinunciato.. sono un giocherellone è vero ma non ho mai mancato di rispetto a nessuno  ... spero di ottenere risposta


era questa la domanda?

Spesso non ti rispondo. Cosa c'è di diverso dalle altre volte Battiato?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Accetto volentieri.......ci vuole proprio una bella seratina....................:cincin:



Cercavo free, sai dov'è ?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Accetto volentieri.......ci vuole proprio una bella seratina....................:cincin:



OPS cercavo free chiara tebe etc etc  battiatoooooooo!!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Accetto volentieri.......ci vuole proprio una bella seratina....................:cincin:




 Lei mi rende l'uomo più felice del mondo la cvontatterò per metterci d'accordo


----------



## lothar57 (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> la tua considerazione non è sbagliata, anzi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Annuccia io solo scritto una battuta..nessuna offesa...poi ti confido che non ho''nemici''nella vita reale.figurati qua'...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cercavo free, sai dov'è ?



azz manco te fai e c... tuoi eh?...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> era questa la domanda?
> 
> Spesso non ti rispondo. Cosa c'è di diverso dalle altre volte Battiato?



 vabbè....ne riparliamo quando ti sarai calmata..


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> OPS cercavo free chiara tebe etc etc  battiatoooooooo!!


shhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> vabbè....ne riparliamo quando ti sarai calmata..


io sono molto calma.
Mi sembra sia tu un pò agitato e non capisco.

hop detto che non ho visto


----------



## battiato63 (18 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sono molto calma.
> Mi sembra sia tu un pò agitato e non capisco.
> 
> hop detto che non ho visto


è l'età..:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è l'età..:mrgreen:


ok


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io tra le puzze dei maiali padani.. e ce so' pure venuta di sponte voluntatis.
> 
> 
> da mi a qui. puzza dopo puzza.




Da qui niente puzza....

Sul fantastico cucuzzolo del monte olimpionico....
pieno anche di marmotte...
ghiri... Volpi....ecc.. Ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da qui niente puzza....
> 
> Sul fantastico cucuzzolo del monte olimpionico....
> pieno anche di marmotte...
> ghiri... Volpi....ecc.. Ecc...


E al calar della sera...
via tutti a fare all'amore no?
[video=youtube;JTHCe-LTsgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTHCe-LTsgk[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E al calar della sera...
> via tutti a fare all'amore no?
> [video=youtube;JTHCe-LTsgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTHCe-LTsgk[/video]


No:triste:[video=youtube;FdRoya1wlYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdRoya1wlYA&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> vabbè....ne riparliamo quando ti sarai calmata..





Tebe ha detto:


> io sono molto calma.
> Mi sembra sia tu un pò agitato e non capisco.
> 
> hop detto che non ho visto





battiato63 ha detto:


> è l'età..:mrgreen:





Tebe ha detto:


> ok




Che carini!!!!!
è bello assistere ai primi battibecchi piccioneschi.....:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che carini!!!!!
> è bello assistere ai primi battibecchi piccioneschi.....:inlove:


[video=youtube;2dQRl58x9Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dQRl58x9Lo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;2dQRl58x9Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dQRl58x9Lo&feature=related[/video]




Forse un po' affrettata come deduzione...
peró chi lo Sa..


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse un po' affrettata come deduzione...
> peró chi lo Sa..


mai dire mai infatti. Il mondo è pieno di sorprese.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I verdi che vi arrivano sono i miei mi sembra il minimo per tutta la merda che vi siete presi al posto mio...!!:rotfl:


idem


----------

